# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الاربعاء 10 (رمضان) أغسطس 2011 (الاعمدة  و الأخبار)

## طارق حامد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الوالي يفجرها داوية ويرفض اطلاق سراح الحضري قبل انتهاء الموسم الرياضي
الرئيس اجتمع بالحضري قبل سفره الاخير وابلغه قراره شفاهة 

من مصادر مطلعة أن الدكتور جمال الدين محمد عبدالله الوالي رئيس مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اكد لعدد من المقربين منه رفضه القاطع لاطلاق سراح حارس مرمى المريخ والمنتخب المصري عصام الحضري قبل انقضاء الموسم الحالي وهو ما يعني تبخر كل الاحلام والاشواق التي كان يتحدث بها الحضري حول انتقاله المحتم من فريق المريخ في الفترة المقبلة ، وكانت اخر تصريحات الحضري بعد مباراة الامل الدورية والتي اكد انها ستكون الاخيرة له وهي المباراة التي كسبها الاحمر بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدفين ، واشارت مصادرنا الى ان الوالي قطع بهذا الامر شفاهة للحارس المصري قبل سفره الاخير الى مصر في جلسة خاصة اطلعه فيها على اهداف الفريق في الفترة المقبلة والمشاكل التي يمر بها واكد له انه من الصعب اطلاق سراحه مهما كان العرض المقدم لأن المريخ يعاني في حراسة المرمى .
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الاحمر يبدأ تحضيراته لكأس السودان ..و الفريق يفقد جهود كل المحترفين امام مريخ حلفا عدا باسكال الذي يصل غدا!!! 


يستأنف فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ مساء اليوم تحضيراته لمباراته يوم الاثنين القادم في دور ال16 لبطولة كأس السودان أمام مريخ حلفا ويؤدي الفريق عند العاشرة مساء اليوم مرانا على ملعبه بأمدرمان ، وكان الجهاز الفني قد منح اللاعبون راحة خلال الثلاث أيام الماضية بعد مباراة الأمل في منافسة الدوري الممتاز التي كسبها الفريق بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين ، وسيشرف على التدريب مساء الكابتن فاروق جبرة الذي سيقود الفريق في عياب المدرب حسام البدري الذي غادر إلى القاهرة ومنها إلى كندا للإطمئنان على أسرته وسيعود المصري في التاسع عشر من الشهر الجاري لقيادة فترة الإعداد لما تبقي من مباريات في الدورة الثانية .. 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

 ينتظر أن ينضم الإيفواري باسكال سيرجي واوا للتدريبات غدا بعد أن أخطر دائرة الكرة بوصوله اليوم قادما من بلاده بعد أن أمضي عطلة قصيرة ولم يشارك اللاعب في مباراة الأمل الآخيرة لإيقافه مباراة واحدة وسيكون اللاعب لائقا للمشاركة في المباراة المقبلة أمام مريخ حلفا في كأس السودان 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

يفقد المريخ في المباراة جهود كل المحترفين والأجانب عدا باسكال وأنضم سكواها لمنتخب بلاده فيما غادر وارغو إلى نيجيريا والمصري عصام الحضري الذي سيصل نهاية الشهر بعد أن إقتنع بالمواصلة مع الفريق حتى نهاية الموسم . 


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

يبدأ حارس مرمي المريخ الدولي محمد كمال تدريبات التأهيل تمهيدا للعودة للملعب مجددا بعد أن خضع لعملية جراحية في الفترة الماضية وكان كمال قد قابل الطبيب أمس بالقاهرة .. 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

أعلن قائد الفريق ونجمه الدولي فيصل العجب جاهزيتهم التامة للدفاع عن لقبهم في كأس السودان مبينا أنهم لن يفرطوا في بطولتهم المحببة معتبرا أنهم قادرون على الإحتفاظ باللقب وإستعادة درع الدوري مؤكدا قدرتهم على التعامل مع مختلف المواقف وسجل قائد المريخ إشادة خاصة بإجانب الفريق ومحترفوه ومستواهم المميز معتبرا أن الأجانب شكلوا إضافة حقيقية وساهموا مع الوطنيين في منح الفرقة الحمراء المزيد من الهيبة . 


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

إعتبر المدافع الدولي نجم الدين عبد الله أن فريقه يمضي بشكل مميز نحو حصد لقبا الدوري والكأس وتقديمهما هدية لجماهيرهم مشيرا أن الإحتفاظ بلقب الكأس والتتويج بدرع الدوري أقل هدية يمكن أن يقدموها لجماهيرهم ورفض نجم الدين الحديث الذي يردده البعض بتراجع أداء خط الدفاع في غياب سفاري وباسكال مبينا أنهم أجتهدوا كثيرا لسد فراغ الثنائي وقدموا أداء مميزا بشهادة المدرب حسام البدري 

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

رئيس النادي: نحن مع الإنضباط وضد سياسة الكيل بمكيالين ومجدي لايستحق العقوبة..مدير الكرة : لجنة الحالات الطارئة اعتمدت على ردود الافعال وماجاء في الصحف ولماذا لم تستدعي الاطراف المتنازعة؟!!
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

سيقود محترف المريخ الزامبي وهداف الممتاز جوناث سكواها منتخب بلاده عصر اليوم بالعاصمة الزيمبابوية هراري في مواجهة نظيره الزيمبابوي في مباراة ودية دولية في مواجهة مهاجم الهلال الزيمبابوي ادوارد سادومبا.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

ارتياح مريخي لبقاء الحضري مع الفريق حتى نهاية الموسم

قابلت قواعد وأنصار المريخ قرار حارس الفريق الدولي عصام الحضري بالاستمرار مع الفريق حتى نهاية الموسم الحالي بارتياح كبير وأعربت عن ارتياحها الكبير لهذا القرار.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*استنكار مريخي بقرارات لجنة الحالات الطارئة
 
استنكرت القيادات والقاعدة المريخية العريضة قرارات لجنة الحالات الطارئة لإتحاد الكرة السوداني أمس الأول والتي أصدرت عقوبات بحق عدد من منسوبي الفريق وسيقوم مجلس المريخ بمناهضة هذه القرارات وعقد اجتماع خلال الساعات القادمة.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اديكو يستغرب قرارات لجنة الحالات الطارئة
 
أعرب مهاجم المريخ العاجي اديكو عن استغرابه لقرارات لجنة الحالات الطارئة باتحاد الكرة والتي أوقفت مدرب الأحمال الألماني ويلي هارد ومسئول العلاج الطبيعي محمد النعيم مؤكدًا بأن الثنائي لن يتعرض لأيٍّ من منسوبي الأمل بل ودافع محمد النعيم عن مدرب الأحمال الألماني مبدياً استغرابه لهذه القرارات.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*باسكال يعود للبلاد اليوم
 
يصل الخرطوم في الواحدة من مساء اليوم محترف المريخ العاجي سوداني الجنسية واوا باسكال قادماً من ساحل العاج وذلك بعد انتهاء الإذن الممنوح له من لجنة الكرة
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*البدري يتابع من كندا
 
حرص المدير الفني لنادي المريخ الكابتن حسام البدري على مهاتفة مساعده فاروق جبرة للإشراف على إعداد الفريق الذي سينطلق مساء اليوم استعدادًا لكأس السودان حيث أجرى البدري اتصالاً هاتفياً من كندا للوقوف على استعدادات الفريق
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مغربي المريخ عبد الكريم الدافي يلامس الكرة اليوم

 
سيشهد مران المريخ اليوم عودة محترف المريخ المغربي عبد الكريم الدافي إلى ملامسة الكرة بعد تماثله للشفاء وذلك في اطار عودته التدريجية للملاعب بعد اصابته الأخيرة وذلك لقيادة الفريق في كأس السودان.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*موقع مصري : ثلاثة سيناريوهات تدفع الحضرى للاعتزال 


 


تحدث تقرير لموقع المحلل المصري المعروف خالد بيومي عن السيناريوهات القادمه لمستقبل الحارس عصام الحضري حارس مرمي فريق المريخ حيث كتب محرر الموقع : أصبح عصام الحضرى حارس المريخ مهددا بالاعتزال اجباريا بعد أن رفض فريق مصر المقاصة استكمال مفاوضاته معه بسبب المقابل المادى الباهظ الذى طلبه ناديه المريخ السودانى .
ولم يعد أمام الحضرى إلا ثلاثة سيناريوهات كلها صعب الأول هو الانتقال لأى ناد آخر بخلاف المقاصة داخل مصر ومن المنطقى ألا يجد هذا النادى الذى يدفع فيه مليون وربع المليون ددولار ثمنا له خاصة بعد أن أغلقت الأندية باب التفاوض معه علاوة على أن أندية البترول لن تغامر بالتعاقد معه بعد الثورة بالاضافه الي أن نادى إنبى يضم معظم حراس مصر فى المراحل السنية المختلفة مثل أبوجبل وعلى لطفى.

أما السيناريو الثانى فهو البحث عن عرض آخر خارج مصر وهو السيناريو الذى قد تراه الأندية صعبا فى ظل رفض الحضرى الاستمرار فى كل ناد يذهب إليه وإلا فإنه سيقرر البقاء فى المريخ حتى نهاية عقده وهو ما لن يقبل به الحارس والسيناريو الأخير هو التفكير فى الاعتزال لأن الباب الوحيد فى مصر لعودته والذى يتمناه هو الأهلي أغلق صفحته تماما.

بقى أن يفاجئ الحضرى الجميع كما عودنا بأن ينتقل إلى ناد آخر يكون مفاجأة وبالتالى يتألق من خلاله خاصة أنه أحد أفضل اللاعبين فى تاريخ مصر والذى يؤدى تدريباته بمنتهى الجدية.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*كيماوي المريخ يضرب بالتقيل بعد معركة بورتسودان ..انتصرنا على الأمل وحلفائه 


 

انتصارات الأحمر لن تتوقف وقرارات لجنة الحالات الطارئة لن تمر مرور الكرام ..
من جديد تواصلت ردود الأفعال الحمراء حول لقاء الفريق الذي كسبه أمام الأمل العطبراوي باستاد بورتسودان في الجولة المنصرمة من بطولة الممتاز والذي شهد أحداث عديدة وعنيفة سبقت اللقاء بالتحويلات المتكررة لمسرح اللقاء وصاحبه العديد من الأحداث باستاد بورتسودان من اعتداءات واشتباكات اختتمت مساء أمس بقرارات لجنة الحالات الطارئة التي أوقفت عدد من مسئولي المريخ بالإطار الفني بجانب فرض غرامات مالية عليهم حيث تواصلت ردود الأفعال الساخنة حول تداعيات هذا اللقاء .. (قوون) التقت بكيماوي المريخ ونائب أمين خزينته والذي رافق بعثة الفريق إلى استاد بورتسودان وكان شاهد عيان على هذه الأحداث حيث تحدث الكيماوي من جديد بلغة الرصاص ووضع العديد من النقاط فوق الحروف عبر هذه المساحة.


انتصرنا على الأمل وحلفائه

من جديد قدم الكيماوي التهنئة لأنصار المريخ لإحكام الفريق قبضته على صدارة الممتاز بعد تغلبهم على الأمل العطبراوي في مباراة الأحداث باستاد بورتسودان والتي أراد لها البعض أن تتحول إلى معركة حربية واستفزاز وإذلال المريخ من واقع الأحداث التي سبقت اللقاء والتي حاولت استفزاز المريخ بكم هائل من التصريحات الإستفزازية من بعض المحسوبين على الأمل العطبراوي والحركة الرياضية ومن واقع التنقل المتكرر وتحديد ملعب اللقاء الذي جال بين كل مدن السودان حتى استقر به المقام بمدينة بورتسودان وأكد الكيماوي بأنهم في المريخ ظلوا يتابعون كل هذه التحركات والتحريضات من البعض من أجل أن يقودوا المريخ لمعركةٍ وإذلاله، ولكن ردنا كان على هؤلاء حاسماً داخل الملعب حيث أكد الكيماوي بأن فريقه حقق انتصاراً مستحقاً على الأمل بثلاثة أهداف على مرأى ومسمع الجميع تابعها الجميع داخل الإستاد وعبر الأثير وفضائية (قوون) حيث أكد الكيماوي أننا قد حققنا الإنتصار ليس على الأمل فحسب بل وعلى الذين وقفوا خلفه وبجانبه وعلى حلفائه الجدد.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
 
في وجه الرياح
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم 
أساسيو المريخ يحتاجون للراحة.. وكأس السودان فرصة لإشراك البدلاء..!!
[justify] 
• ظل المريخ في حالة إعداد مستمرة منذ الإسبوع الثالث من يونيو الماضي.. مروراً ببطولة سيكافا التي لعب فيها الفريق ست مباريات في أوقات مضغوطة جداً.. وما لبث أن عاد الفريق للخرطوم حتي دخل في أجواء مباريات الدوري الممتاز.. حيث لعب أولي مبارياته أمام هلال الساحل بعد يومين فقط من عودته من سيكافا.. وهي المباراة التي إنتقدنا فيها جميعاً لجنة البرمجة علي إصرارها بقيامها في وقتها دون تقدير ظرف عودة المريخ قبل ثماني وأربعين ساعة منها.. حيث قامت اللجنة وبطريقة إستفزازية بتأخير موعد المباراة نصف ساعة فقط عن موعدها المحدد عند الثامنة مساء.. وبعدها بخمسة أيام لعب المريخ أمام الأهلي بشندي.. ولم يجد الفريق وجهازه الفني أي متسع لإراحة اللاعبين.. إلا في الفترة التي تلت مباراة الأرسنال بشندي والموردة بأ درمان.. حيث كان الفارق الزمني بينهما ثمانية أيام.. ثم كان لزاماً علي الفريق السفر لبورتسودان لمواجهة حي العرب بورتسودان بعد أربعة أيام فقط من مباراة الموردة.. ثم العودة للخرطوم والإستعداد للسفر مرة أخري لبورتسودان لمواجهة الأمل بعد إسبوع من مواجهة السوكرتا.. وقد يري البعض أن هذا البرنامج عادي ولا يستدعي منح الجهاز الفني ومحترفي الفريق أذونات بالسفر لبلادهم.. ولكن في ذات الوقت يجب التأكيد علي أن الجهاز الفني هو من إتخذ قرار السماح للمحترفين بالسفر.. بموافقة مجلس الإدارة..!!
• الجهاز الفني للفريق.. لم يري أي داعٍ لإقحام محترفي الفريق في مباراتي كأس السودان أمام مريخ حلفا.. والمتوقع قيامهما بالخرطوم نسبة لعدم وجود إضاءة بإستاد حلفا.. فهذه المواجهة لا تستدعي إشراك العناصر الأساسية للفريق.. ويمكن إشراك اللاعبين الذين لم تتاح لهم فرصة اللعب في الدوري الممتاز.. فضلاً عن تواجد ستة من دوليي الفريق مع المنتخب في معسكره الإعدادي لمباراة الكونغو المصيرية.. والذي يبدأ بمواجهة إعدادية أمام بورندي اليوم.. ومن ينظر إلي هذا الواقع يجد أنه غير مقلق البتة.. ولا يؤثر علي مردود الفريق في مقبل الأيام.. بل أن من ينظر إلي أجانب المريخ الذين غادروا إلي بلادهم يجد أنهم فعلاً يحتاجون إلي تغيير الأجواء.. ولا أظنهم في فترة تواجدهم ببلادهم سيتوقفون عن ممارسة نشاطهم والحفاظ علي لياقتهم البدنية.. خاصة الحضري الذي يعتبر أكثر محترفي المريخ حرصاً علي أداء تدريباته.. بالإضافة لساكواها وباسكال الذي سيعود للخرطوم بعد يومين بعد إنتهاء فترة الأذن الذي منحه له الجهاز الفني بسبب عدم مشاركته في لقاء الأمل لعامل الإيقاف منذ مباراة حي العرب بورتسودان.. ليكون كلتشي وأديكو هما من بقيا بالخرطوم ولم يغادراها.. وبناءً علي هذه الأوضاع نجد أن إجراء تدريبات دون خوض مباريات تنافسية أو ودية لن يفيد شيئاً.. لذا من الأفضل أخذ قسط قليل من الراحة.. والعودة بعد أيام لمواصلة أهم فترات الموسم.. وهي فترة الثلث الأخير منه..!!
• المريخ إعتذر أصلاً عن الدعوات التي قُدمت له للمشاركة في عدد من الدورات الرمضانية بالخليج.. ورفض الجهاز الفني فكرة إقامة أي معسكر خارجي.. رغم تواتر الأنباء عن نية البدري في إقامة معسكر بمدينة6 إكتوبر.. وطالما أن الأوضاع أصبحت كذلك.. فإنه لا غضاضة في منح اللاعبين الذين ظلوا يشاركون بإستمرار منذ فترة.. لراحة سلبية يعودون بعدها بمعنويات أفضل لخوض ما تبقي من مباريات.. ويقيني أن الإتحاد العام هو من تسبب في هذا الواقع.. فلو إستمرت منافسة الممتاز في رمضان.. لما سمح الجهاز الفني للمريخ بسفر محترفيه.. بل أن إستمرار الدوري الممتاز يعد أفضل إعداد للمنتخب الوطني.. ولكن كل الأندية بعد بداية إعداد المنتخب الوطني لمباراة الكونغو دخلت في إجازة مفتوحة حتي العيد.. ومن الطبيعي أن يدخل المريخ أيضاً في ذات الإجازة.. رغم أن أجانبه من جهاز فني ولاعبين سيعودون بعد أسبوع لمزاولة الإعداد.. ولن يتوقف إعدادهم مثل توقف إعداد الأندية الأخري التي ستزاول نشاطها بعد العيد.. بخلاف الهلال المواصل لنشاطه بسبب مشاركته في دوري مجموعات أبطال أفريقيا.. وإذا ألقينا نظرة علي المباريات المتبقية في الدوري الممتاز في رمضان.. نجد أنه تبقت مباراتين فقط.. الموردة والإتحاد مدني.. والهلال وحي العرب ببورتسودان.. وهذا يعني أن الفرق العشرة المتبقية لا إستحقاقات لها حتي العيد.. وستكون مجبرة علي تسريح لاعبيها حتي نهاية رمضان.. بينما نجد أن المريخ لم يسرح لاعبيه نهائياً.. بل منح أذونات لمحترفيه بالسفر لذويهم والعودة في ظرف أقل من إسبوع..!!
إتجاه الرياح..!!
• أشرت في مقالي بالأمس عن طريق الخطأ لطلب الهلال من الكاف تأجيل مباراته أمام القطن الكاميروني.. والصحيح أن الهلال طلب تأجيل لقاء أنيبما النيجيري المحدد له يوم الجمعة التاسع من سبتمبر المقبل.. بسبب قيام مباراة منتخبنا الوطني مع نظيره الكونغولي بأرض الأخير يوم الأحد الرابع من ذات الشهر في التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات غينيا والجابون..!!
• الهلال تخوف من تعرض لاعبيه المختارين للمنتخب للإرهاق جراء السفر للكونغو ثم العودة للخرطوم قبل ثلاثة أيام من مباراة انيبمبا..!!
• الكاف يضع روزنامته وفقاً لمعايير محددة.. ولا يقع في الأخطاء التي يقع فيها إتحادنا العام.. لذا فإنني أكرر أنه لا معني لمطالبة الهلال بتأجيل مباراته مع أنيمبا لتلعب يوم العاشر بدلاً عن التاسع من سبتمبر..!!
• الكاف وضع خمسة أيام بعد إنتهاء مباريات المنتخبات الأفريقية.. لعودة اللاعبين للمشاركة في دورياتهم المحلية أو في دوري مجموعات الأبطال أو الكونفدرالية بالنسبة للدول التي تشارك فرقها فيهما.. وهو يري أنها فترة كافية لعودة أي لاعب تم إختياره لمنتخب بلاده لناديه..!!
• مخاطبة الهلال للكاف خطأ كبير لا يمكن أن يقع فيه نادٍ مبتدئ.. لأن برمجة الكاف معروفة سواء للمنتخبات أو الأندية.. والخطأ يتحمله الهلال في إختياره الجمعة موعداً لمباراته مع أنيمبا بدلاً عن السبت أو الأحد..!!
• كان علي مجلس الهلال وقطاعه الرياضي وقبل إرسال مندوب لحضور قرعة دوري المجموعات.. وضع برنامج مباريات منتخبنا ومقارنته مع برنامج مباريات الهلال في دوري المجموعات ومن ثم إختيار اليوم الذي يناسبه.. ولكن للأسف لم ينتبها لذلك إلا بعد وقت طويل..!!
• مرّ أكثر من أسبوع علي الإجتماع الذي عقده الأمين العام للمريخ مع الدائرة القانونية حول بعض الإتهامات التي طالت المريخ من بعض الصحف الزرقاء.. دون أن نري أي خطوات ملموسة..!!
• لم أكن مخطئاً عندما قلت أن الأمين العام للمريخ فالح جداً في إطلاق التصريحات.. وتدبيج البيانات كلما رأي تعرض المريخ لظلم.. ولم أتجني عليه عندما أشرت أن هذه التصريحات والبيانات ينتهي مفعولها بإنتهاء الحبر الذي كتبت به..!!
• عندما أشرت لذلك.. كان أمامي صف طويل من الإتهامات الواضحة.. وصف أطول من الشكاوي والبلاغات التي ظلت حبيسة أدراج الجهات التي تظلم لديها المريخ..!!
• طالبنا الأمين العام والدائرة القانونية بأن يكونا أكثر حسماً.. ولكن حتي هذه اللحظة خاب فألنا.. فكلاهما يغط في نوم عميق..!!
• من يري الحماس الذي تحدث به الأخ محمد جعفر قريش.. والإجتماعات المطولة مع الدائرة القانونية.. يظن أن دفاتر الشرطة ومكاتب مجلس الصحافة.. سيشهدان سيلاً من البلاغات والشكاوي..!!
[/justify]
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 
بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم  
الحضرى وبيئة المريخ الطاردة ! 
[justify] 
استضافت قناة الحياة المصرية حارس المريخ عصام الحضرى فى برنامج ( كش ملك ) وتقوم فكرة البرنامج على طرح اسئلة قصيرة على ضيف البرنامج , كان من ضمنها سؤالا للحضرى حول الاسباب التى تدفعه لمغادرة نادى المريخ مع ثلاث خيارات للاجابة اختار منها الحضرى ( الطقس ) والمقصود به المناخ العام فى النادى ,, وهى تقريبا المرة الثانية التى يعزى فيها الحضرى الاسباب التى تدفعه للرحيل عن المريخ الى الاجواء العامه فى النادى مما يفسر ويفهم من حديثه بان بيئة المريخ اصبحت طاردة للمحترفين ولاتشجعهم على الاستمرار ,, فقد تطرق الحضرى للبيئة الطاردة من قبل عندما غادر السودان دون موافقة مجلس الادارة قبل ان يعود من جديد ويوافق على الاستمرار مع الفريق حتى نهاية الموسم الحالى بعدما وصلت الاتصالات بين المريخ ونادى المقاصة لعودة الحضرى للدورى المصرى الى طريق مسدود ,, لا اعتقد ان بيئة المريخ وحدها الطاردة ولكن البيئة الرياضية بصفة عامة فى السودان لازالت بعيدة جدا ومتخلفة سنوات طويلة عن النهج العلمى والتطبيق السليم للاحتراف مثلما هو الحال فى كثير من الاندية الخليجية والعربية التى تهتم فقط بتوفير الجانب المادى مقابل العقود التى تبرمها مع اللاعبين الاجانب والمحليين وتتناسى عن جهل الجوانب الاخرى التى تساعد المحترف على العطاء والبذل وفى مقدمة هذه الجوانب التعاقد مع كوادر ادارية مسلحة بالفكر الاحترافى الذى يسهل من مهتمها فى التعامل مع المحترفين ,, فاذا كان تصحيح البيئة الاحترافية يرتبط مباشرة بقدرة النادى المالية فان المريخ والحمد الله ينعم بالامكانيات المالية التى ساعدته طوال العشرة سنوات الماضية على التجديد والتنوع فى التعاقد مع المحترفين من جنسيات مختلفة وكذلك فى اختيار مدربين واجهزة فنية متكاملة تنتمى لمدارس تدريبية من الشرق والغرب ولا اظن ان هناك ناديا فى السودان حتى الهلال يمكن قد يكون قد صرف اموالا ضخمة على المحترفين مثلما فعل المريخ ولكن ليس بالمال وحده يمكن ان تكتمل اركان الاحتراف السليم الذى يبحث عنه عصام الحضرى ولم يتوفر له فى نادى المريخ ,, فنحن فى السودان لازلنا نتعاقد مع المحترفين والمدربين الاجانب ثم نترك مصيرهم بيد الاجهزة الادارية التى يقودها اشخاص هواة ليست لديهم اى خبرة او فكرة فى كيفية ترتيب وتنظيم حياة اللاعب المحترف حتى يواظب على تدريباته صباحا ومساءا ,, واذكر هنا ماقاله المدرب الالمانى السابق للمريخ كروجر قبل مغاردته للسودان بان واحدة من مشاكل المريخ هى فى الشخص الذى يتم تكليفه بالاشراف الادارى على الفريق وكان يقصد حينها الاخ مصطفى توفيق عندما وصفه بانه ( شخص طيب ) لايقوى فى تطبيق سياسة الانضباط على اللاعبين !! واعتقد ان نادى المريخ طوال تاريخه القديم والحديث له تجارب مأزومة دائما بسبب الاخفاق الادارى فى كرة القدم وظل فى حالة من عدم الاستقرار فى من يكلف بالاشراف الادارى على شؤون الفريق واللاعبين , فمرة يختار مديرا للكرة من قدامى اللاعبين ومرة اخرى يكلف رئيس القطاع الرياضى بهذه المهمة ويسمح له ايضا الاستعانة بجيش جرار من المحبين والانصار لمعاونته , وفى كل مرة تفشل التجربة حتى اضحت ازمات المريخ تبدأ وتنتهى من الحالة التى يكون عليها مدير الكرة او لجنة الكرة ! 
حديث عصام الحضرى لم يصدر من فراغ بعدما عاش تجربة احترافية لفترة قصيرة فى الدورى السويسرى مع نادى سيون ربما يكون قد شعر بعدها بالفارق الكبير بين الاحتراف الحقيقى فى القارة الاوربية وبين ( الاغتراف ) الذى نطلق عليه مجازا احترافا فى الوطن العربى ,, صحيح ان هناك عشرات المحترفين الذين عايشوا تجربة الاحتراف فى المريخ ولم يتحدث ايا منهم عن بيئة النادى ان كانت طاردة او جاذبة للاحتراف , ولكن هذا لايعنى ان الحضرى الذى انتقدناه بشدة عندما هرب لمصر بانه يتجنى بحديثه على المريخ بل على العكس يجب الاستفادة من حديثه فى كيفية تصحيح بيئة النادى لاسيما وان كل لاعبى المريخ وكذلك الجهاز الادارى بالنادى يشهدون للحضرى بانه مثال للمحترف المنضبط والملتزم بالوقت وبتعليمات وتوجيهات الجهاز الفنى . 
[/justify]
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 
عبدالمجيد عبدالرازقحروف كرويه 
المنتخب والخطوة قبل الاخيرة 
[justify] 
ايام قليله لاتتعدي الثلاثه اسابيع تفصلنا عن مباراة منتخبنا الوطني الاول امام نظيره الكنغولي خارج ارضنا في الجولة قبل الاخيرة للتصفيات المؤهلة الي نهائيات امم افريقيا 2012 والتي نحلم بالتواجد فيها بعد ان غبنا عن البطولة السابقه التي استضافتها جنوب افريقيا بسبب المدرب الفاشل الانجليزي قسطنتين .
وهي بلاشك مباراة تمثل الخطوة قبل الاخيرة لسلم الصعود بل يمثل الفوز بها وضع اقدمنا الاول علي العتبه الاخيرة بالتالي تاتي الاهميه ولابديل الا الفوز حسب حسابات المجموعه ومنافسنا الرئيسي والشرس منتخب غانا الذي ينتظر تعثرنا في هذه المباراة وحتي تسهل مهمته في لقاء الجولة الاخيرة امام منتخنبا وتعادلنا او خسارتنا قد تطيح بالحلم مع قلة فرص الصعود عن طريق افضل الثواني .
ويحمد لقيادة اتحاد الكرة حرصها علي توفير فرص الاعداد للمنتخب في غياب كامل للدولة التي لم يجني منها المنتخب غير الخطب والوعود فاصبح الاتحاد يحمل الهم وحده مستغلا علاقاته بالاتحادات الوطنيه في القارة الافريقيه وعرب اسيا في توفير مباريات اعداديه ومعسكرات خارجيه بجانب معاناة المنتخب من ارتباط لاعبي الهلال مع فريقهم في دوري ابطال افريقيا واصرار مدربهم علي التواجد مع الفريق .
واليوم يؤدي المنتخب تجربه امام منتخب رواندا الذي اتي بديلا لمنتخب تنزانيا وهي تجربه نثق في ان المنتخب سيجني ثمارها نظرا للتطور الكبير لمنتخب رواندا وان كان هو اقل من منتخب تنزانيا ولكن اسلوبهما اقرب لاسلوب المنتخب الكنغولي ورغم غياب لاعبي الهلال الا ان المباراة فرصه لاكتشاف عناصر جديدة كما افرزت مباراة كينيا عناصر متميزة شكلت خير اضافة للمنتخب .
ولكن هذه المباراة لاتكفي ولابد للمنتخب من خوض تجربه خارج ملعبه قبل السفر الي الكنغو للتعود علي الاجواء التي تقام فيها مباراة الكنغو وحتي يتكمن الجهاز الفني من خوض هذه التجربه بالتشكيله الاساسيه بعد عودة نجوم الهلال للمنتخب عقب مباراة القطن والتي تمثل هي ايضا اعداد للمنتخب .
ولكن يبقي السؤال الي متي يتحمل الاتحاد مسئؤليته نحو المنتخبات الوطنيه ؟؟ واين الدولة والوزارة التي يفرض عليها الواجب رعايه المنتخبات كما هو الحال في كل العالم بمافيه الدول التي تجاورنا والتي تتكفل بكل متطلبات الاعداد وبالجهاز الفني والاداري للمنتخبات ؟؟.
كل الامنيات للمنتخب التوفيق ودعوة للجمهور والاعلام لدعم اللاعبين حتي نحقق الهدف.
رسالة سانتو نصيحه مجرب
امس الاول قلت في هذه المساحة ان المريخ مازال امامه مشوار للفوز بلقب الدوري وان الفوز علي الامل لايعني حسم البطولة قياسا بالفرق المتبقيه والتي لها طموح كبير وتبحث عن الفوز وان كل شئ وارد في كرة القدم وكماخسر امام الاهلي يمكن ان يخسر منه مرة اخري ومن النيل وهلال كادقلي وجزيرة الفيل والنسور قبل مواجهة الهلال.
امس طالعت حوارا بصحيفة الصدي مع نجم المريخ وهدافه الاسبق واللاعب المميز سانتو رفاعه وهو يرسل من خلال الحوار رسالة للاعبي المريخ يكرر نفس الحديث وهي رسالة تاتي من خبير وصاحب تجربه وبالتالي لابد ان يفهم لاعبي المريخ هذه الرسالة جيدا وايضا جمهور المريخ واعلام المريخ الذي يتحدث اغلبه ان الامور حسمت.


[/justify]
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 
عمر عطية
هجمات مرتدة 
 
حسم الممتاز يحتاج إلى مزيد من العمل 
*الحديث عن حسم المريخ لبطولة الممتاز سابق لأوانه لان الفريق تبقت له 8 مباريات كلها صعبة أمام اندية تقاتل من أجل البقاء. 

*الفوز في مباريات الولايات لا يعني التتويج المبكر فالخسارة التي تعرض لها الفريق كانت في الخرطوم أمام الاهلي ويمكن لأي فريق أن يحدث المفاجأة كما فعل الفرسان .

*الفوز على الامل منح المريخ دفعة قوية لينطلق بقوة نحو لقب الممتاز ولكنه لم يتوج بعد بالممتاز 

*الحديث عن أن البطولة قد حسمت لمصلحة الفرقة الحمراء حديث يمنح اللاعبين احساسا بعدم اهمية المباريات المتبقية وبالتالي يحدث الاستهتار والتراخي والذي يمكن ان يترتب عليه ضياع البطولة 

*يجب التعامل مع كل المباريات بالحسم اللازم لان الحديث عن حسم البطولة غير واقعي فالمباريات المتبقية أصعب بكثير من تلك التي أنجزت. 

*الامل فريق كبير كان يمثل في السابق أحد العقبات الكبرى التي تعترض مسيرة المريخ في الممتاز والفوز عليه خطوة في الطريق الصحيح لكنه لا يكفي للاعلان عن تتويج مبكر للفرقة الحمراء 

*الخسارة الوحيدة امام الاهلي لم يتوقع فيها أحد يخسر الفريق وبالتالي يمكن أن يفعل اي فريق ذلك ما لم يتم التعامل معه باعلى درجة من الحذر والتركيز.

هجمات مباشرة 

*عاقبت لجنة الحالات الطارئة مدرب احمال المريخ ويلي بالايقاف لخمس مباريات ولاعب الامل مجدي أمبده لمباراتين وعلى ماذا استندت اللجنة في هذه العقوبات لان لاعب الامل اعتدى على اديكو وعلى من اعتدى ويلي ؟

*أين كانت اللجنة في حالات الاعتداءات الكثيرة الموثقة مثل اعتداء التعاون على سفاري وعلاء الدين يوسف على مصعب .

*تمكن الامل من إدراك التعادل ولم نر اي خروج عن النص من قبل لاعبي المريخ وبعد نجاح الاحمر في اضافة الهدف الثالث حدثت تفلتات من لاعبي الامل .

آخر هجمة 

*برأ رئيس نادي الامل ساحة حكم مباراة المريخ والامل وقال إن الأداء كان عشرة على عشرة وماهو قول السيد الرئيس في الاتهامات التي وجهت لحارسه عبد المنعم شلبي .

وبكرة الشوق بيجمعنا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا الحبيب الرائع طارق حامد على الابداعات والروائع
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

دم المريخ تفرق بين الدول!* سكواها في زامبيا.

* باسكال في كوت ديفوار. 
* الحضري في القاهرة. 
* وارغو في نيجيريا! 
* راجي ومحمد كمال ومحمد شمس الفلاح في القاهرة للعلاج. 
* مصعب والباشا والشغيل وبلة وموسى الزومة في معسكر المنتخب الوطني! 
* 12 لاعب أساسي بعيدون عن تدريبات فريق المريخ حالياً! 
* المدرب حسام البدري في كندا. 
* مساعده ويلي في ألمانيا. 
* مدرب الحراس طارق سليمان مع مسئول العلاج الطبيعي أبو الحسن في القاهرة! 
* تفرق دم المريخ بين الدول والمنافي في الشهر الحرام. 
* وجمع شمل الفريق مرة أخرى سيحتاج وقتاً طويلاً. 
* راح إعداد سيكافا شمار في مرقة لأن مجلس المريخ سمح لعقد فريقه بالانفراط في منتصف الموسم. 
* وسيعود الغائبون بعد أسبوعين من الآن ليبدأوا إعدادهم من الصفر. 
* إني أرى تحت الرماد وميض نار وأخشى أن يكون لها ضرام! 
* ما يحدث في ساحة المريخ حالياً شبيه بما حدث قبل مباراة الإياب مع إنتركلوب الأنغولي! 
* حينها تلكأ مجلس المريخ في إعداد فريقه بمعسكر خارجي، وظللنا نصرخ منذرين ومحذرين من التفريط في تجهيز الفريق كما ينبغي للقاء الإياب ولم يأبه لنا أحد حتى وقع الفأس في الرأس وغادر المريخ البطولة الإفريقية من دورها الأول! 
* مجلس المريخ يلعب بالنار! 
* مجلس المريخ يضع فريقه على فوهة بركان! 
* مجلس المريخ يتلاعب بكل المكاسب التي حققها فريقه في الدوري الحالي! 
* فريق المريخ موزع في سبع دول حالياً.. وربنا يستر! 


مطلوب إعداد جديد! 


* في منتصف الموسم ووسط معمعة الدوري سمح مجلس المريخ لمدربه بالسفر إلى كندا ولمساعده بالمغادرة إلى ألمانيا (بدعوى إحضار معدات تدريب متطورة)! 
* كما تم السماح للحارس الأساسي بتفريغ نفسه للظهور في برامج القنوات الفضائية المصرية (كش ملك)! 
* وتجديد جواز وارغو أهم من انخراط صاحبه في تدريبات الفريق! 
* كيف يمكن لبقية لاعبي المريخ أن يجتهدوا في تدريباتهم وهم يشاهدون بعض زملائهم يخلدون إلى الراحة؟ 
* وكم مرة سافر ويلي إلى ألمانيا في الموسم الحالي؟ 
* للأسف الشديد سيبتعد البدري عن فريقه حتى يوم 19 الحالي! 
* وسيحظى الحضري بإجازة استثنائية دوناً عن بقية زملائه ليعود مع البدري في يومٍ واحد! 
* ما يحدث في المريخ حالياً يمثل عين الفوضى! 
* ونخشى أن يدفع الفريق ثمن هذه الفوضى المقننة في بقية مباريات الدوري الممتاز! 
* مطلوب إعداد جديد للمريخ ابتداءً من يوم 19 المقبل! 
* إعداد موفنبيك وليبيا وكينيا وتنزانيا الذي قاد المريخ إلى تصدر الدوري بجدارة راح في حق الله! 
* من سمح للاعبي المريخ ومدربيه بالسفر لا يريد للمريخ خيراً! 


زوجة القيصر فوق الشبهات 


* اتهم الجماعة كل الحراس بالتواطؤ والخيانة. 
* كل من ضربه سكواها أو دكاه أديكو وجد نفسه مدموغاً بالبيع للمريخ، ما خلا الحارس المعز محجوب. 
* هناك مثل روسي يقول زوجة القيصر فوق الشبهات! 
* قد يقول قائل إن إعلام الهلال يعتبر زوجة القيصر.. أقصد حارس الهلال فوق الشبهات! 
* لكن ذلك غير صحيح، فمن قبل اتهموا المعز ببيع مباراة كأس السودان الشهيرة وذلك عندما مزق الراحل إيداهور شباكه بهدف صاروخي من ضربة ثابتة خارج منطقة الجزاء! 
* ولم يسلم مهند الطاهر وسيف مساوي من اتهامات البيع للمريخ عدة مرات! 
* حتى المعلم عمر بخيت وجد نفسه متهماً بالبيع للمريخ عندما مرر كرة قصيرة إلى ريتشارد في إحدى مباريات القمة وخطفها إيداهور وأسكنها شباك أبو بكر الشريف (مبسوط مني)! 
* من يتهمون لاعبي فريقهم بالبيع لا نستغرب منهم التجني على الآخرين بالباطل! 
* إعلام الهلال مصاب بفوبيا المريخ، وتتملكه عقدة دونية متأصلة تجعله يسعى إلى تبخيس كل ما ينجزه الفريق الأحمر في أي بطولة وأمام أي خصم! 
* فوبيا تجعلهم ينكرون أي نجاح يحققه المريخ، بدرجة أنهم أنكروا أن يكون الفريق الذي انضرب في مطلع الدوري أمام المريخ بالسكواهية فريقهم، فكتبوا: ده ما الهلال، ده لعب عيال! 
* أنكروا فريقهم كي يوهموا أنفسهم بأنه لم يخسر أمام المريخ! 
* الحالة متأخرة! 
آخر الحقائق 
* بدلاً من أن يشغلوا أنفسهم بمتابعة مباريات خصومهم في دوري المجموعات يشغلون أنفسهم برقص الحراس وأغاني الشريف مبسوط مني! 
* قاعدين مع البرير وشايلين هم جمال! 
* مرة أخرى نتساءل: لماذا سكت مجلس الهلال عن الاتهامات الفظيعة التي وجهها موقع بوابة الأهرام للنادي الأزرق قبل فترة؟ 
* لماذا لم يرد مجلس الهلال على إقدام الموقع على اتهامه للنادي الأزرق بشراء نتيجة المباراة المذكورة؟ 
* أورد الموقع الخبر مقروناً باسم المحرر. 
* ونشر معه مستنداً لتحويل مالي عبر شركة الويسترن يونيون حمل اسم الزميل الصحافي الهلالي علي همشري (تم نشر الاسم رباعياً)، وهو موجه لوكيل لاعبين نيجيري اسمه جولي! 
* شخصياً تحققت من مدى صحة مستند التحويل وتأكدت أنه سليم مائة في المائة. 
* أكد موقع الويسترن يونيون أن المبلغ تم استلامه في نيجيريا فعلياً! 
* وزعم موقع بوابة الأهرام أن الوكيل جولي سهل للهلال الحصول على التعادل عبر ثلاثة من مدافعي إنييمبا. 
* وادعى أن الوكيل وعد بالحصول على عشرة آلاف دولار، ولم ينل منها سوى ألف واحد! 
* وقال كاتب الخبر إن الاتصالات بالوكيل النيجيري تمت بواسطة مدرب الهلال ميشو الذي وعد جولي بتسهيل إجراء اختبارات فنية لثلاثة من لاعبيه في أوروبا! 
* إذا لم يتحرك مجلس الهلال لمقاضاة الموقع المذكور على هذا الخبر المسيء للنادي فمتى يتحرك؟ 
* لماذا هذا الصمت المهين؟ 
* ولماذا لم ينفذ الزميل علي همشري وعيده بمقاضاة الموقع الذي أساء له واتهمه بالتواطؤ حتى اللحظة؟ 
* خلال الأيام الماضية تداول بعض الزملاء رسائل قيل إنها أرسلت للوكيل من السودان والبحرين! 
* وكتب الزميل معاوية الجاك مؤكداً أنه شاهد مساعد الحكم المالي (الذي احتسب ركلة الجزاء) برفقة الزميل علي همشري في أحد مطاعم الخرطوم قبل المباراة بيومٍ واحد! 
* ولم يتخذ همشري أي إجراء في مواجهة الزميل معاوية! 
* إن في الصمت حديث! 
* يا جبرة الجفلن خلهن.. أقرع الواقفات! 
* دعك من الظاعنين واجتهد مع المقيمين! 
* جهز كليتشي وسفاري وطمبل وحمد الشجرة ويس وعبد الرحيم أم بدة وعاصم عابدين ومقدم وهنو وياسر الديبة ووليد الأحرار وبقية المرابطين. 
* وطعمهم بثقالة أديكو الذي دكاها! 
* ويا حبذا لو أعدت لنا مباريات الإعداد بعد طول غياب. 
* يفترض أن يعود باسكال اليوم، فهل يفي بالوعد؟ 
* خبر عاجل: الجمل ما بشوف عوجة رقبتو! 
* آخر خبر: السكوت رضا!
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اسعد الله يومكم الاخ الكريم طارق كن دوما بخير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


الراحة السلبية 
* تزايد انزعاج الحادبين على المريخ بسبب الراحة السلبية التي منحت للاعبين وسفر بعض المحترفين إلى بلادهم وكذلك سفر الجهاز الفني حيث لم يتبق سوي فاروق جبرة!!


* هذه الراحة السلبية ستشكل خطورة بالغة على لياقة اللاعبين وهو السلاح الرئيسي الذي يحارب به الفريق.


* وقد قال اللاعب الدولي السابق سانتو رفاعة إن حلم المريخ في لقب الممتاز يمكن أن يتبخر إذا تعادل الفريق في مباراة واحدة فقط من مبارياته القادمة قبل مواجهة القمة.


* كما حذر سانتو من خطورة مباراتي الحصاحيصا وكادوقلي خاصة كادوقلي فالتعثر فيها وارد ويمكن أن تتدخل ظروف الطقس من أمطار وخلافه إضافة لأرضية الملعب مما يشكل مهدداً كبيراً على المريخ.


* وحتى مهاجم المريخ الزامبي ساكواها قال إن مشوار الدوري لا زال بعيداً وحذر من التهاون في المباريات الكثيرة القادمة.


* يذكر إن النادي المنافس على البطولة يشارك أفريقياً وسيكون في كامل الجاهزية والفورمة مما سيسهل عليه كسب كل مبارياته المتبقية.. وفوق ذلك هناك جوانب كثيرة تساعده منها برمجة مبارياته الولائية في خواتيم الدوري بعد أن يتلاشى طموح الفرق في تحقيق الفوز وتصبح مبارياتها الختامية تحصيل حاصل!


* لقد قلنا إذا أراد المريخ الفوز بالبطولة فعليه التعامل مع كل مباراة قادمة وكأنها المباراة الختامية على الكأس..


* مباراة المريخ مع هلال كادوقلي بكادوقلي ستكون شبيهة بمباراة الأمل وسيواجه فيها المريخ عدة أطراف متحدة ستبذل كل ما في وسعها لعرقلة المريخ.. فخذوا الحذر!


* لا بد من تدارك خطأ الراحة السلبية بأسرع ما يمكن بتجميع كل اللاعبين في معسكر داخلي يتحول لخارج البلاد عقب الانتهاء من إلتزامات كأس السودان ويتواصل إلى نهاية عيد الفطر ثم العودة لمواجهة نيل الحصاحيصا عقب عطلة العيد.


* الإستهوان الكبير بمريخ حلفا الجديدة الذي سيواجه المريخ ضمن منافسة كأس السودان يوم الإثنين القادم يمكن أن يطيح بالمريخ من هذه المنافسة.. 


* مريخ حلفا فريق شرس وعنيد وسبق أن صرع بعض فرق الممتاز في منافسة الكأس.. كما نافس بقوة من أجل الترقي للممتاز ولا يمكن النظر إليه كفريق التضامن القطينة الذي واجهه الهلال بالفريق الأساسي في المباراتين، كما أن البون شاسع ما بين تضامن القطينة ومريخ حلفا.


* صحيح إن مريخ حلفا مهما كان مستواه لن يكون أفضل فنياً من المريخ.. ولكن المشكلة تكمن في استهوان المريخ به لدرجة سفر الجهاز الفني في إجازة وتسريح المحترفين!! 





الحجاز أدوه عكاز


* علق البعض على العقوبة التي اوقعت على مدرب اللياقة بالمريخ الألماني ويلي بالإيقاف لخمس مباريات والغرامة 6 ملايين جنيه بالقول (الحجاز أدوه عكاز!) في إشارة إلى أن الألماني ويلي دخل الملعب لحظة تهجم لاعبي الأمل على لاعبي المريخ لحماية لاعبيه وسحب المنفعلين منهم حتى لا يردوا على الاستفزازات والتحرشات، فنال عقوبة اضعاف وأضعاف العقوبة التي أوقعت على لاعب الأمل مجدي أمبدة الذي أشعل شرارة الإعتداءات والتحرشات بإعتدائه على الإيفواري اديكو والذي نقلته الكاميرا بوضوح.


* قال سكرتير لجنة التحكيم إن الحكم هاشم آدم أدار المباراة بامتياز في الوقت الذي حولت فيه لجنة الحالات الطارئة الحكم للجنة التحكيم!


* معقولة يا أبوالصلاحات لاعب يعتدي على لاعب (باللبع والصفع) أمام مرأى من الحكم دون أن يستعمل هذا الأخير البطاقات الملونة كيف ينال درجة الإمتياز في إدارة اللقاء؟.


* وكان يمكن أن تحدث كارثة من الشرارة التي أشعلها مجدي أمبدة بتطور الإشتباك الذي حدث داخل الملعب وامتداده إلى المدرجات..





أبوجنزير


* رغم البطء النسبي في حركته لكن النجم العاجي ريميه اديكو أقنعنا بأنه مهاجم هداف وقناص بالقدم والرأس ويعمل له ألف حساب وحساب.


* في صحيفة المريخ أطلقوا لقب (أبوجنزير) على اديكو.. وأبوجنزير للذين لا يعرفونه من شباب اليوم رجل خطير روّع مدينة عطبرة أبان عقد الستينات.. 


* وكان هداف المريخ الشهير ماجد قد حمل لقب أبوجنزير لأن ظهور ماجد في المريخ كهداف مروع في عقد الستينات تزامن مع ظهور أبوجنزير في عطبرة.. 


* ماجد عذب الأنداد الأهلة بالانتصارات الشهيرة المتتالية والتي وصلت إلى 8 مباريات متتالية فاز فيها المريخ على الهلال..


* اديكو الذي جاء للمريخ في التسجيلات التكميلية سجل 4 أهداف في مباريات الدورة الثانية وهناك من يقول 5 أهداف!


* رجل المليون وربع المليون دولار القادم من أرض الفراعنة (اتوعنخ بونج) لم يسجل في الدوري حتى الآن!


* لقطة الأسبوع: عندما تم تمرير كرة لاتوعنخ بونج داخل الصندوق (هبشها) بقدمه فطارت منه للآوت.. تحولت الكاميرا للبرنس على الكنبة وهو يمسح وجهه ويهز رأسه أسفاً وحسرة على الدولارات الضائعة..


* مباراة الشباب كانت كلها كوميديا (اتوعنخبونجية) حتى نال الفرعون الكاميروني هدفاً رائعاً في الثانية الأخيرة من الوقت بدل الضائع..


* لم نكن نعرف إن اوتوعنخ بونج هداف ثواني!!


* الهدف الرائع الذي ناله الفرعون الكاميروني في مرمى الشباب في آخر ثانية يستحق العودة من الاستاد للشقة بعربة مكشوفة برفقة الكيماوي!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


أديكو: من توقعوا فشلي مع المريخ معذورون.. هؤلاء اعتمدوا على فترتي مع الزمالك

لو نقبوا في سيرتي الذاتية لتوصلوا الى تصدري قائمة هدافي الدوري الليبي عندما كنت في صفوف الأخضر
الزمالك استقدمني بعد تقديم مستويات جيدة مع وفاق سطيف.. والتقييم السلبي لا يؤثر علي ولست غاضباً من من شككوا في مقدراتي
لن أحكم على مشواري مع المريخ وأترك القرار للمشجعين والنقاد.. والفرقة الحمراء مؤهلة للتتويج بالممتاز
مدافع الأمل وجه لي لكمة من دون سبب.. لا أعرف لماذا اختارني.. ربما لأنني من أحرز الهدف الحاسم
سكواها حذرني قبل الفهود وقال لي: ضع في اعتبارك سنواجه فريقاً شرساً وقوياً يلعب كرة جميلة
الحضري صديق عزيز علاقتي معه قوية.. أعرفه قبل الانضمام الى القلعة الحمراء وحارس الفراعنة شجعني ودعمني 
الطاهر حماد وصالح الأمين وشلبي أفضل لاعبي الفهود.. نحتاج الى التركيز في الفترة المقبلة علينا ألا نفقد النقاط بسبب أخطاء بسيطة
رأى العاجي أديكو أن من توقعوا فشله مع المريخ معذورون مبيناً أن هؤلاء اعتمدوا على فترته مع الزمالك وعلى اللحظات التي لم يحالفه فيها الحظ لكنه أفاد أن هؤلاء إذا نقبوا في سيرته الذاتية لتوصلوا الى أنه كان هداف الدوري الليبي وأن الزمالك استقدمه بعد تألقه مع وفاق سطيف وأفاد أنه لا يريد تقييم مشواره مع المريخ ويترك الأمر للنقاد والجمهور وأثنى على الأداء أمام الأمل والانتصار واعتبر أديكو أن الأحمر مؤهل للتتويج باللقب لكنه شدد على أهمية التركيز حتى لا يفقد المريخ النقاط بسبب أخطاء بسيطة.

*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 

الوالي يحذر من التراخي في الأمتار الأخيرة ويدعو إلى الإستفادة من أخطاء الماضي


أدلى جمال الوالي رئيس المريخ بتصريحات للصدى حذر فيها من التراخي، واعتبر رئيس المريخ أن الانتصار على الأمل لا يعني التتويج بالدوري الممتاز، وأشار الى أن المريخ تبقت له ثماني مباريات كلها صعبة وتتطلب مجهوداً كبيراً وتركيزاً من اللاعبين والجهاز الفني والتفافاً من الجمهور ونبه الى أن الأحمر كسب مباراة وحصل على ثلاث نقاط بالفوز على الأمل عطبرة ولم يحصل على بطولة مشدداً على أن الحديث عن اللقب سابق لأوانه وذكر رئيس المريخ أن الأحمر دفع في مواسم سابقة ثمن التراخي والتفريط في الأمتار الأخيرة ودعا الى الاستفادة من التجارب السابقة وأكد الوالي أنهم سيعملون ألف حساب لكل المباريات المقبلة وسيتعاملون مع أي مواجهة وكأنها نهائي لافتاً الى أن المجلس لن يدخر وسعاً في تحضير الفرقة الحمراء بالصورة المثالية وأكد أنهم راضون عن الأداء ويتطلعون الى الأفضل.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

متوكل أحمد علي: هل اشترى المريخ المعز محجوب وأتير توماس

اعتبر متوكل أحمد علي أن هناك عبارات سوقية ودخيلة وجدت طريقها الى الوسط الرياضي وقال: هناك من يروجون الى التواطؤ والفساد وأضاف: عندما ينتصر المريخ البعض يقول إنه اشترى لاعبي الفريق المنافس يلمحون ويلمزون ويهمزون، يتحدثون بالباطل ويتهمون الناس بالإفك وأتساءل: هل يحتاج فريق يقوده الحضري وباسكال وسكواها وأديكو ووارغو والعجب وقلق الى أساليب رخيصة للفوز هل هناك فريق في الساحة أفضل من المريخ وهل اشترى المريخ المعز محجوب وأتير توماس مثلاً عندما انتصر على الهلال هل يعتقد هؤلاء أنهم يسيئون الى المريخ بهذه الأشياء ألا يعلمون أن ما يكتبونه تقرأه كل الدول العربية والإفريقية هل يريدون تلطيخ سمعة الكرة السودانية وربطها بالفساد والتواطؤ ما موقف فرقنا في المنافسات الخارجية في ظل الترويج للفساد والتواطؤ جهاراً نهاراً في دورينا وأشار متوكل أحمد علي الى أن الدوري الممتاز نظيف ونزيه رغم أنف من يحاولون الترويج لأشياء غير موجودة وعلق نائب سكرتير نادي المريخ على قرارات لجنة الحالات الطارئة الأخيرة وقال: أعتقد أن اللجنة لم تشاهد المباراة ولم تشاهد الشريط وبنت قراراتها على السماع وإلا لما أصدرت عقوبة مخففة على مجدي أمبدة الذي كان سبباً في إشعال الفتيل، وأضاف: نقول للجنة الحالات الطارئة (الغالب ما بضارب).. 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 

الحضري: لم أذهب الى القصر الرئاسي في مصر الا عند تكريم المنتخب

أوضح عصام الحضري حارس مرمى المريخ والمنتخب المصري أنه لم يذهب الى القصر الرئاسي في مصر الا عندما تم تكريم المنتخب ونفى ما تردد عن أنه لعب الكرة مع حفيد حسني مبارك الرئيس المصري السابق في حديقة قصر الرئاسة وقال الحضري في حوار اجرته معه قناة الحياة انه لا يفكر في ترشيح نفسه الى رئاسة النادي الأهلي أو عضوية مجلس الادارة في المستقبل وأفاد أنه سيلجأ بعد اعتزاله الى تحليل المباريات وتدريب حراس المرمى ووصف الحضري جوزيه بأنه أفضل مدرب في تاريخ النادي الأهلي لافتا الى أنه حقق انجازات كثيرة فيما أبان أن أحمد سليمان وأحمد ناجي أكثر مدربي حراس المرمى تأثيراً على مستواه وأكد أن علاقته بحسام وابراهيم حسن كانت جيدة لكنه أفاد أن هناك عضوا في الجهاز الفني للزمالك سعى الى التشويش على علاقته بالتوأم.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*باسكال يصل اليوم


أكد اللواء مدني الحارث مدير الكرة بالمريخ أن باسكال المدافع العاجي الحاصل على الجنسية السودانية سيصل الخرطوم اليوم وأفاد أن سكواها أكد وصوله الرابع عشر من الشهر الجاري، فيما يصل وارغو يوم الثالث عشر وقال: أديكو وكلتشي والدافي موجودون وأضاف: الفريق سيعود الى التدريبات اليوم وسيشرف فاروق جبرة على التحضيرات وبالنسبة لمباراة مريخ حلفا في كأس السودان الفريق سيكون جاهزاً للقاء وهناك محاولات تقوم بها الأمانة العام لأداء المباراتين بالخرطوم.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القطن يوقف هدافه قبل لقاء الهلال


أوقف القطن الكاميروني لاعبه هيرليري مومي وذكرت صحيفة اركسبيرسيون الكاميرونية أن النادي أرسل خطاباً لاتحاد الكرة أشار فيه الى ايقاف اللاعب وقال النادي ان مومي طلباً اذنا لمدة اسبوع لزيارة اسرته في افريقيا الوسطى لكنه تخلف عن التدريبات بعد ذلك واكد دينيس لافان مدرب القطن الكاميروني أن لجنة الانضباط الخاصة بالنادي اتخذت قرار الايقاف بعد أن تأكدت من ان اللاعب غاب فعلاً عن التدريبات من دون عذر وقال المدرب الفرنسي ان أسباب العقوبة تعود الى اليوم الذي أعقب مباراة الفريق أمام الرجاء ولفت الى أن اللاعب غاب من دون أن يبدي أسباباً ونبه الى أن نادي اوكسير الفرنسي يرغب في ضم مومي منذ الموسم الماضي وأرسل مندوبين للنادي وأضاف لافان: الأولوية بالنسبة للقطن حالياً تتمثل في مباريات دوري الأبطال وكانت مصادر أبلغت النادي أن اللاعب بحث عن تأشيرة لفرنسا. .. ويقترب من خامس لقب في الكأس 


تأهل فريق القطن الكاميروني الى المباراة النهائية في بطولة كأس الكاميرون بعد فوزه في مباراة اياب شبه النهائي على مستضيفه فاب ياوندي بنتيجة 2/1 يوم الأحد على ملعب ياوندي وسيلعب القطن أمام فريق يوني سبورت يافانغ ولم يتم تحديد موعد المباراة النهائية واستنادا على مواجهتي الفريقين هذا الموسم ترجح كفة القطن حيث تعادل خارج أرضه في النصف الأول من الموسم وفاز في مباراة النصف الثاني في قاروا.

*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 

مشوار طويل وباقي ثماني محطات !! 
× واهم ومخطئ من يعتقد أن المريخ حسم لقب الدوري الممتاز بمجرد فوزه على الأمل عطبرة. 


× مشوار الدوري مازال طويلاً وتتخلله ثماني محطات، كل واحدة أصعب من الأخرى.


× والحديث عن أن المريخ حسم الدوري في هذا التوقيت يثبط همم اللاعبين ويقودهم للتراخي في بقية المباريات واعتبارها غير مهمة وتحصيل حاصل.


× علينا أن نتعظ من تجارب المواسم السابقة والتي كان يتصدر فيها المريخ الدوري في قسمه الأول ثم يتراجع في القسم الثاني ويفقد اللقب بعد تعرضه لنزيف النقاط. 


× ونعتقد أن المريخ فقد عدة ألقاب في المواسم السابقة نتيجة للأحاديث التي كانت تردد وقتها أن المريخ حسم الدوري لصالحه وفي النهاية يضيع اللقب ويذهب لمن لا يستحق مستفيداً من أخطائنا. 


× المريخ لم يحسم اللقب وهو متصدر فقط بفارق ثماني نقاط عن وصيفه الهلال. 


× لعب المريخ حتى الآن 18 مباراة فاز في 17 وخسر واحدة والمحصلة 51 نقطة في الصدارة بجدارة. 


× أحرز رماة المريخ 53 هدفاً وولجت شباكه 7 أهداف وصافي أهدافه 46.


× المريخ هو الأفضل والأجمل (كورة ومقصورة).


× والمطلوب من نجوم المريخ مواصلة الانتصارات وحصد النقاط الكاملة في كل مباراة حتى التتويج باللقب.


× وعلى جماهير المريخ أن لا تستكين وتنصرف عن القيام بواجبها الأساسي تجاه الفريق وهو التشجيع المتواصل في بقية المباريات. 


× حقق المريخ جميع انتصاراته في المسابقة حتى الآن بالوقفة القوية والمؤازرة والمساندة من أنصاره داخل القلعة الحمراء وفي الولايات. 


× وكانت الجماهير الوفية اللاعب رقم واحد، وعليها أن تواصل نهجها المتميز في تحفيز اللاعبين بالتشجيع المتواصل والذي كان له الأثر الكبير في تحقيق الانتصارات. 


× جمهور المريخ هو المعلم. 


× قرارات لجنة الحالات الطارئة بالاتحاد العام بحق نادي المريخ في أعقاب مباراة الأمل عطبرة باستاد بورتسودان والتي قضت بإيقاف ويلي مدرب الأحمال ومحمد النعيم عضو الطاقم الطبي لعدة مباريات وتغريمهما مبلغاً مالياً القصد منه واضح ولا يحتاج لكثير عناء وتفكير. 


× وهو تحطيم معنويات المريخ بعد أن نجح الفريق في تجاوز كمين الفهود الذي وضعوه بإحكام لإيقاف انتصاراته حتى لا يكون فارق النقاط بينه ووصيفه الهلال كبيراً.


× وبما أن فوز المريخ على الأمل لم يعجبهم أصدروا هذه القرارات الجائرة. 


× فهل يعقل أن يدان الفريق الفائز في مباراة بمثل هذه العقوبات القاسية وبالمقابل يدان الفريق الخاسر بعقوبات مخففة. 


× الأمل أدرك هدف التعادل في زمن صعب ومع ذلك واصل نجوم المريخ الأداء بروح عالية ولم يحتكوا بلاعبي الأمل، وكان كل همهم الوصول لمرمى الفهود وتحقيق الفوز. 


× وكان لهم ما سعوا من أجله بهدف أديكو القاتل والذي لم يتحمله لاعبو الأمل وثارت حفيظتهم وبادروا بالاعتداء والجميع شاهد لاعبي الأمل وهم يهرولون نحو دكة بدلاء المريخ وضرب نجومه على مشهد أمام الجميع.


× بعد كل هذا تأتي لجنة الحالات الطارئة وتدين المريخ أكثر من الأمل رغم أن لاعبيه هم الذين أشعلوا فتيل الأحداث.


× المريخ مستهدف، والقرارات الجائرة حلقة جديدة من حلقات مسلسل استهداف المريخ.


× حكم مباراة المريخ والأمل تساهل مع لاعبي الفهود في حالات تستحق الطرد من الملعب بالبطاقة الحمراء ومساعديه تفننوا في ظلم المريخ عندما نقض المساعد الثاني هدفاً صحيحاً أحرزه أديكو ورفض المساعد الأول احتساب حالة التسلل التي جاء منها هدف الطاهر حماد الثاني.


× كما رفض الحكم الدولي إشهار البطاقة الصفراء في وجه لاعبي الأمل بعد أحداث الهدف الثالث للمريخ واكتفى بالفرجة والغريب أنه لم يدون هذه الأحداث المثيرة في تقريره عن المباراة.


× حكم مباراة المريخ والأمل ارتكب أخطاء فادحة ولم يطبق القانون وبعد كل هذا يخرج صلاح أحمد محمد صالح سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية بتصريحات أكد خلالها أن حكم مباراة المريخ والأمل حصل على العلامة الكاملة. 


× ومضى سكرتير اللجنة في تصريحاته الغريبة قائلاً إن لجنة الحالات الطارئة بالاتحاد العام أشادت بالحكم ولم توقفه وإنما حولته الى لجنة التحكيم المركزية بخصوص (الأشياء) التي حدثت في مباراة المريخ والأمل. 


× سكرتير اللجنة وصف الأحداث واعتداء لاعبي الأمل على نجوم المريخ بالأشياء لاحظ (الأشياء) وكأنها أحداث غير معروفة ولم يشاهدها الجميع عبر شاشة قناة قوون.


× طاقم تحكيم جزائري لإدارة مباراة الهلال والقطن الكاميروني. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين السوبر

موفد انيمبا يقتحم الكاف ويطارد مستندات قضية الساعة 
غليان فى المريخ بسبب الاستهداف الواضح من قبل الاتحاد العام والفريق يتدرب مساء اليوم 

مبعوث انيمبا يصل القاهرة ويقتحم الكاف لمتابعة قضية الساعة 

صعوبات تواجه وصول منتخب بورندى اليوم لمواجهة منتخبنا الوطنى 

راجى يتقدم فى جلسات العلاج الطبيعى ويعود للخرطوم بعد اسبوعين 

المريخ يعود للتدريبات مساء اليوم باستاده بدون نجومه الدوليين 

غليان فى المريخ بسبب الاستهداف الواضح من الاتحاد العام 

رئيس الاتحاد العام يناشد جهاز الامن لدعم صقور الجديان 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصدى 

الوالى يحذر من التراخى فى الامتار الاخيرة ويدعو الى الاستفادة من اخطاء الماضى 

الهلال يهزم االشباب التنزانى بثلاثية .. القطن يوقف هدافه .. المريخ يعود الى التدريبات اليوم 

.. والغاء تجربة صقور الجديان اما بورندى 

الوالى : احذر من التراخى وتكرار اخطاء المواسم السابقة 

رئيس الامل مجدى ام بدة لا ياتى بتصرف غير طبيعى من دون اسباب 

متوكل احمد على : هل اشترى المريخ المعز محجوب واتير توماس 

الحضرى لم اذهب الى القصر الرئاسى الا عند تكريم المنتخب 

باسكال يصل اليوم 

معتصم جعفر لا نملك المال الكافى لاعداد المنتخب 

24 لاعبا فى تدريب المنتخب

*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*مشكوووووووور شيخ طارق ورمضان كريم
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*شكراً شيخ طارق  . . . شكراً مريخابي كسلاوي . . . مجهودات مقدرة . . جزيتما خيراً
*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*مشكورين ياشيخ طارق وكسلاوي علي الباقة الاخبارية الرائعة دي تسلمو
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*تسلموا يا شباب و الله انتم خير معين لاخوانكم في المهجر
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 
رأي حر

اواب محمد 
لجنة (الجبايات) الطارئة..!! 


[justify] 
* قضت لجنة الحالات الطارئة التابعة لاتحاد الكرة بايقاف مدرب اللياقة بفريق المريخ ويلي لخمس مباريات وتغريمه مبلغ ستة ألف جنيه، ومختص العلاج الطبيعي محمد نعيم أربع مباريات وغرامة وصلت الى خمسة آلاف، على خلفية الأحداث التي وقعت في مباراة المريخ والأمل ببورتسودان عقب احراز اديكو هدف فريقه الثالث.

* بينما أوقعت عقوبة الايقاف على مجدي أمبدة لمباراتين ودفع ثلاثة آلاف، كما أوقفت عضو الجهازي الفني للأمل أربع مباريات ومبلغ خمسة آلاف. 
* مع احترامنا للجنة الحالات الطارئة فقد أوغلت في ظلم منتسبي النادي الأحمر، وخففت عقوبة لاعب الأمل مجدي أمبدة، علما بان الأخير هو من تسبب في اشعال المشكلة أصلا. 
* فبعد أن تمكن الايفواري اديكو من تسجيل هدف الفوز الثالث في شباك شلبي، قام اللاعب مجدي بتوجيه ضربة بكف يده اليه، وقد التقطت الكاميرا هذا الحدث. 
* ثم بدأ التهجم على اللاعب من قبل لاعبي الأمل، فتدخل لاعبو الأحمر ثم امتلأ الملعب بمن كانوا حوله، ولم يقتصر الأمر على ويلي ( والذي لم يعتد على أحد). 
* من ينظر الى عقوبات اللجنة، يظن أن منسوبي المريخ هم من أطلقوا شرارة الأزمة، وأن ويلي ومختص العلاج الطبيعي هما من قاما بضرب لاعبي الأمل..!! 
* او ربما كان المعتدى عليه مذنبا في عرف لجنة الحالات الطارئة، هذا اذا اعتبرنا تسجيل الاهداف ذنبا..!! 
* من تسبب في الأزمة وفضحته الكاميرا وهو يقوم بضرب اديكو عوقب بايقافه مباراتين فقط، ومن تدخل لحماية لاعبيه ولم يعتد على اي شخص أوقفوه لخمس مباريات..!! 
* وحسب علمنا فان لجنة الحالات الطارئة قد استندت في اصدار عقوباتها على مشاهدة فيديو المباراة وهو أمر استجد عليها او على اتحاد الكرة عموما. 
* او ربما كان مستخدما قبلا، ولكن جبنت في اصدار عقوبات على ما رأته في تسجيلات المباريات السابقة في الموسم وقبله من المواسم. 
* وأقصد بذلك، جملة الاعتداءات على لاعبي المريخ والتي كان أبطالها لاعبي الهلال، في عدة مباريات. 
* وأشهرها وأقربها اعتداء علاء الدين يوسف بقبضة يديه على مدافع المريخ مصعب عمر والتي وثقتها الكاميرا بوضوح شديد، لكنها مرّت من لجنة مجدي وكأن شيئا لم يكن. 
* وثم اعتداء أسامة التعاون على سفاري بالرفس القوي والذي كان يمكن ان يتسبب بأذى بليغ للاعب، يمتد معه مدى الحياة، ولكن أسمعت اذ ناديت ( لجانا) عادلة..!!! 
* وفور أن يتعلق الأمر بمن ينتمون للمريخ فان العقوبات تأتيهم (بالكوم) حتى وان كانوا المعتدى عليهم. 
* ترى، هل يخدعنا الدهر، ويأتي اليوم الذي نرى فيه الاتحاد العام ولجانه يحكمون بعدل مع المريخ..؟!! 
* الملفت للنظر في كل هذه العقوبات، ومنها عقوبة على النادي الأهلي شندي بسبب أحداث مباراته مع أهلي الخرطوم، هو ما جاء من عقوبات مالية (ضخمة) على جميع الأطراف. 
* فقد وصل مجموعها الى أربع وثلاثين ألفا حصلت من لقاءين فقط..!! 
* ديت لجنة الحالات ولا لجنة (الجبايات) كما أسمها الأخ شيبا.؟! 
* سلاح الغرامات المالية لا يجدي نفعا يا لجنة (الجبايات) الطارئة، وعليك البحث عن آخر ان أردتي فرض النظام على أن يكون فرضه (بالعدل)، لا كما فعلت مع المريخ. 
* لكننا نشك في استطاعتها مع الأمرين، أن تتخلى عن السلاح ( الأطعم ) ، او تعدل تجاه الأحمر. 
* ولا كيف يا مجدي شمس الدين..؟! 


مقتطفات 


* منح السيد سكرتير لجنة التحكيم حكم مباراة الأمل والمريخ (العلامة الكاملة)، في حين أن لجنة الحالات الطارئة قامت بايقافه وتحويله للجنة التحكيم. 
* تجي كيف دي يا حسين..؟؟!! 
* أداء الحكام ليس في صافراتهم فقط..!! 
* لو تمكنت أطراف المريخ من اتقان العكسيات، والتنفيذ الصحيح للركنيات في وجود ساكواها واديكو باجادتهما بامتياز للضربات الرأسية فان شباك الخصوم ستثقل بالأهداف. 
* وهي مهمة توكل الى (خبيرها) الكابتن فاروق جبرة..!! 
* أعد الهلال نفسه باحد فرق سيكافا المشاركة في النسخة الأخيرة من بطولة المنطقة. 
* وهي البطولة الي يصفها أهل الأزرق بالمجاعة..!! 
* مجاعة تلاقي مجاعة..!! 
* زيتهم في بيتهم..نحن مالنا يا ابو العلاء..؟؟!! 
* وطبعا فرحانين عشان اتوبونج جاب قوون.. 
* عقبال يسجل في القطن.. 
* و (بالقطن) ضميتك..!! 


[/justify]
*

----------


## ستيفن وورغو

*شهد الحروف د.نشات نبيل

فى  البدء أتقدم بوافر اعتذاري للقراء الكرام نسبة لغيابي  أمس ، وأرجوا إن  يتفهم الجميع ظروفي الخاصة والتي تجبرني فى كثير من الأحيان أن  أتغيب من  التواصل فيما بيننا ، ولكن يبقى حبل الود والعشق إلى مريخنا فى وداخلنا   إلى أن تقوم الساعة .·         كنا  تحدثنا أول أمس محذرين  مجلس المريخ من لجنة العقوبات بالإتحاد العام  وقلنا بأنها ستكون الخطة (ب) والتي  سيسعون من خلالها لعرقلة مسير المريخ ،  لم يجف مداد لكماتنا إلا وتفاجئنا بقراراتها  المجحفة والظالمة فى حق  المريخ .
·         قلنا أن  هذه اللجنة لا  تجتمع ألا عندما يكون هناك حدث المريخ شريك فيه ، وقلنا  أنها لجنة أنشأت خصيصا  (لزل) المريخ وتركعيه ، وأنها أحد السبل من أجل  النيل منا وعرقلة مسيرتنا بالدوري  الممتاز.
·         لا  أكتب مدافعا عن "ويلي" ولست من أنصار (طمث) الحقيقة ولا  أحب أن (ابرر)  الأخطاء ، وحتى أن نحكم بالعدل يجب نقر – جميعاً -  بأن  دخول "ويلى" إلى  ارض الملعب خطا ، وما قام به بعد دخوله – خطا أيضاً  .
·
كانت  لجنة العقوبات تخاف الله ولو كان أعضائها يهتدون بحديث الله ،   بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم (وإذا حكمتم بين الناس  فاحكموا بالعدل ) صدق الله العظيم ،  لماذا أصدرت مثل هذه  القرارات ، كيف سمح أعضاءها لضميرهم أن يعاقبوا  المظلوم ويتركوا الظالم ، لماذا لم  يسأل أعضاء اللجنة أنفسهم ما الذي اجبر  "ويلى " أن ينفعل ويقتحم أرضيه الملعب فى  سابقه لم تحدث من قبل منذ قدومه  مدرب بالنادى. 
·         الإجابة  يا ساده تكمن فى الظلم الذي شاهده ويلى يمارس ضد  لاعبي المريخ أمام مرأى  حكام المباراة ومراقب المباراة ولم يتحرك احد فيهم من أجل  الدفاع عن  لاعبين المريخ .
·         حكام  سمحت لهم ضمائرهم   بأن يسكتوا عن الظلم من أجل إرضاء مرؤوسيهم وحفاظا على  وظائفهم ،  حكام دنسوا شرف مهنة التحكيم فى السودان ، حكام رضوا لأنفسهم  ولأبنائهم أن يأكلوا  أموال الحرام ، حكام رضوا لأنفسهم أن ينظر إليهم  المجتمع بأنهم معدومي الضمير ،  فماذا تنتظر من ماتت مرؤتم ، صدقا... مررتُ  على المروءةِ  وهي تبكي ، فقلـتُ علام تنتحب الفتاةُ؟ فقالت كيف لا أبــكي  وأهلي ، جمـيعاً دون  خلق اللهِ ماتوا.
·         ما حدث توقعنا ،  لن نستغرب أفعالكم ، نحن  نعلم جيدا ما ترنون إليه ، وللأسف لولا مجلسنا (الضعيف) لما تجرأتم علي فعل فعلتكم  هذا .
·         وفى  النهاية ظلم المريخ مرتين ، الأولى من حكم المباراة  عندما سمح للاعبين  الأمل أن يفعلوا ما يحلوا لهم ، والثانية عندما عاقبت لجنة  العقوبات ويلى  وحرمت المريخ من خدماته طوال خمس مباريات  .
·         وكنا  قد حزرنا اتحاد  (الظلم) أن يحذر غضب جماهير المريخ ، وأعتقد بأنهم يعرفون  غضب هذه الجماهير جيداً ،  وكيف لا يعرفونها وهى تلك الجماهير التي جعلتهم  يهرولون ويستنجدون بمجلس الصحافة  والمطبوعات من اجل كتم صوتنا .
·         هذه  الجماهير لو خرجتم  إليكم فلن تجدوا مكان يعصمكم عنها، خافوا الله أولا يا  رجال الاتحاد ثم خافوا من  هذه الجماهير ، ولا تعتقدوا صمتها على ذلكم  خوفا منكم أو أنها لا تستطيع أن تفعل  شيء ، والله  والله والله ولله .. لو  خرجت عليكم فلن تعودا إلى  كراسيكم مره أخرى .
·         تتحدث  الأوساط الرياضية هنا فى القاهرة عن وصول المبعوث  الخاص لنادى إنيمبا  النيجيري ، وعن لقاءاته التي أجرها مع بعض الشخصيات النافذة  داخل الاتحاد  الإفريقي ، وعن مقابلته لبعض النقاد الرياضيين وإطلاعه عن مستندات  تدين  لاعبين فى صفوف فريق إنيمبا واستماعه إلى نص المكالمات تم تسجيها مع بعض   ألأطرف  المتهمة فى هذه القضية.
عن أبى   هريرة رضي الله عنه قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (سبعة  يظلهم  الله في ظله له يوم لا ظل إلا ظله) فذكرهم إلى أن قال : ورجل دعته  امرأة ذات منصب  وجمال فقال : أنى أخاف الله) رواه البخاري ومسلم . وعن عمر  رضي الله عنه قال سمعت  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :(كان الكفل من  بنى إسرائيل لا يتورع من ذنب  عمله فأتته امرأة فأعطاها ستين دينارا على  أن يطأها ، فلما راودها على نفسها ارتعدت  وبكت فقال :ما يبكيك ؟ قالت :لأن  هذا عمل ما عملته وما حملني إليه إلا الحاجة فقال  : تفعلين أنت هذا من  مخافة الله فأنا أحرى اذهبي فلك ما أعطيتك ،ووالله ما أعصية  بعدها أبداً ،  فمات من ليلته فأصبح مكتوبًا على بابه : إن الله قد غفر للكفل ، فعجب   الناس من ذلك) رواه الترمذي وحسنه والحاكم وقال : صحيح الإسناد  .
·         أخيراً .... ناعـس الـطـرف كـحـيـل الـمـقــــــل رق في وصـف حـلاه  غـزلـــــــــــــــــــي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					



رأي حر 
اواب محمد 
لجنة (الجبايات) الطارئة..!! 



 * لو تمكنت أطراف المريخ من اتقان العكسيات، والتنفيذ الصحيح للركنيات في وجود ساكواها واديكو باجادتهما بامتياز للضربات الرأسية فان شباك الخصوم ستثقل بالأهداف. 
*  
* و (بالقطن) ضميتك..!! 
[/justify]




شكرا اواب على الروائع
موضوع العكسيات ده مهم جدا
ياريت في الفترة البدري مافيها دي جبره يركز عليها بشده مع بله ومصعب 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك بابكر سلك الاربعاء


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
في السلك 
هتافاتنا وشعاراتنا 
* في اطار العمل الثقافي بنادي المريخ العملاق رائد الثقافه والقيافه في البلد دي 
* اقيمت بالامس ندوه عن الاستثمار و التسويق الرياضي 
* ما التسويق بتاع تدق في ضهر الزول ورجل الخط والحاجات الزي دي 
* التسويق الرياضي بمفهومه العلمي والمتطور 
* كانت ندوه عباره عن محاضره 
* علميه في الطرح 
* ومنهجيه في الشرح 
* وخرجت الندوه بتوصيات في السلك 
* تلك التوصيات تهم المجلس في المقام الثاني 
* لكنها تهم الكيان في المقام الاول 
* وتهم الدائره القانونيه 
* وعلي الدائره القانونيه ان تتحرك في عجاله لتنفيذ تلك التوصيات 
* والتاريخ لايرحم 
* شكرا القطاع الثقافي 
* وشباب من اجل المريخ انشاء الله يوم شكركم ما يجي 
* المهم 
* يحلو الحديث عن عطبره 
* الاخ ميرغني كرار يوم عطبره 
* وجد نفسه يغني اغنية كأس العالم 
* ولكنه حرفها وزادها صفار وحمرها شويه 
* يقول ميرغني باللحن 
* ايديكو , وووو ايديكو ووووو 
* اديكو اديكو ووو 
* ياله من شعار جميل 
* ومن هتاف خفيف وظريف 
* تعالوا نغنيهو كلنا 
* لكن سيرة عطبره حلوه 
* الرشيد العطبراوي قلب 
* بقي الرشيد الكادوقلاوي 
* ولسه 
* حاتسك كده لما تبقي الرشيد كسلا 
* لما ترجع فرق كسلا للمتاز 
* بتطول وتاخد مده 
* مع خالص تحياتنا للفنان الرشيد كسلا 
* تباري المريخ ده يا روشا 
* تبقي اطلس بس 
* كل يوم تحب مدينه 
* طبعا حبك لحي العرب ( الحي ما الفريق ) انتهي منذ الاسبوع الساكواهي 
* اقصد الاسبوع التاني 
* المهم 
* واحد سألني 
* قال لي بتطولي وتاخدي مده 
* المده دي قدر شنو ؟؟؟؟ 
* قلت ليهو تمانين سنه تاني زي التمانين سنه الفاتت 
* اها 
* تلفوني ضرب 
* صاحبي بتاع زيمبابوي 
* قال لي صاحبك وصل زيمبابوي 
* قلت ليهو جاكم بي رجلينو ؟؟؟ 
* قال لي احتمال دردقوهوا 
* قلت ليهو قال برجع السودان متين ؟؟؟ 
* قال لي ماقريب 
* قلت ليهو لييييييييييه 
* قال لي لجنة التحقيق دي صعبه خلاص 
* تلتين تسعه حايمه في الموضوع ده موش تلاتين تسعه بس 
* قلت ليهو والحاصل ؟؟؟ 
* قال لي ناس اللجنه قالوا لي تحت تحت كده .......... 
* توت توت توت 
* الخط قطع 
* غايتو علاج كاريكا ده لازم يكثفوهوا 
* الظروف مامعروفه 
* المهم 
* لجنة الحالات الطارئه 
* عفارم عليها 
* عاقبت ويلي سريع 
* ياربي اللجنه دي جديده ؟ 
* ماكانت حاضره شلوت التعاون وبونية علاء ؟؟؟ 
* ولا برضو ديك لم تضمن في تقرير الحكم 
* لكن دي الحكم دونها !!!!!! 
* قلت لي يا الخبير الطاهر التحكيم يخطئ ولا يظلم 
* ايها الناس 
* لازم نحافظ علي هتافاتنا 
* وشعارنا 
* بالطول بالعرض حقنا 
* فوق فوق مريخنا فوق حقنا 
* آآآآآآآآآآآآآىي ده الشغل ده الشغل حقنا 
* النجمه شعار حقنا 
* اللون الاحمر والاصفر حقنا 
* لو سكتنا 
* صدقوني 
* الجماعه ديك بلبسوا احمر ويقولوا الاحمر حقهم 
* اداهم ليهو مستر كلارك 
* بمرسوم جمهوري 
* وسلمهم الشعار في نادي الخريجين 
* نتمسك بشعاراتنا 
* وبهتافاتنا 
* الداير يهتف 
* يبتكر براهو 
* وايديكو ووو وووو 
* ايديكو ووووو 
* ايدكو اديكو 
* بكره يشيلوهوا 
* ويحوروهوا 
* ويقولوا 
* كاريكو ووو ووو 
* بالمناسبه 
* ايدكو جاب خمسه اقوان 
* وكنج كونج جاب اولادو 
* للذكري 
* لكن يا عطبره امانه ماحلوه شديد 
سلك كهربا 
ننساك كيف وايدكو كل يوم بذكرنا بيك 
والي لقاء 
سلك 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شمس الحق - هيثم محمد على 

قرارات مستفزة وتدعو للثورة!! 

يبدو أن الأخوة في اتحاد الكرة السوداني ولجانه المساعدة والتي ما زالت تجلس على بروج عالية ومشيدة من الذهب والماس وتنظر لنادي المريخ من تحت ونظرة دونية واستخفاف في كل القضايا التي تتعلق بمسيرة هذا النادي الكبير وهذا النادي الذي ظل يصغر مع اطلالة شمس كل يوم في نظر المسئولين باتحاد الكرة ولكننا سنجد لهم العذر لأن «من يهن يسهل الهوان عليه»..
{ في الوقت الذي مارس فيه المسئولين بالمريخ الصمت الجميل تجاه تصرفات أمين خزينة الاتحاد أسامة عطا المنان في بطولة سيكافا تجاه المدير الفني للفريق حسام البدري بطريقة تفتقد للذوق والتعامل مع مدرب المريخ رغم إدراكنا الكبير وتأكيدنا على خطأ البدري في تصرفه في ذلك الوقت برفضه لمغادرة الملعب ولكن مسئول الاتحاد العام أسامة عطا المنان عالج الخطأ بخطأ أكبر منه وتبعه بقرار فردي مع رئيس النادي بتقديم الدعوة للمدرب سيد سليم للحضور لتنزانيا بدواعي التكريم الاعمدة الرياضية من منتدى هــلال مــريخ الشئ الذي أحدث نوع من الارتباك وعدم استقرار بالجهاز الفني للمريخ وهو الشئ الذي اكتفى المسئولين بنادي المريخ هنا بام درمان بنفيه فقط دون أن يفتح الله عليهم بكلمة واحدة تدين هذه التصرفات ولن نقول بموقف لأن هذا المجلس لا يعرف المواقف ولا يعرف أعضاءه مقدار وقدر هذا النادي الكبير مثل مسئولي اتحاد الكرة.
{ ليتواصل مسلسل الاستصغار والاستهداف بفرض الفريق لأدائه لمباراته أمام هلال بورتسودان بعد 48 ساعة فقط من عودة البعثة من تنزانيا دون الوضع في الاعتبار بأن الفريق عائد لتوه من مشاركة خارجية باسم الوطن وتفننوا في التحايل على القوانين بتأجيل اللقاء نصف ساعة فقط حتى يؤدي ويجبر المريخ على أداء هذه المباراة لتقام مباراة الفريق أمام هلال الساحل في الثامنة والنصف في أول سابقة في هذه البطولة.
{ لن نتحدث عن لجنة البرمجة ولن نتحدث عن لجنة التحكيم فواقع الحال يغني عن السؤال والترصد لمسيرة النادي الكبير يتابعها الجميع بكل أسف مع مواصلة الاستصغار لهذا النادي الكبير.
{ ليتواصل مسلسل الاستفزاز بلقاء الفريق المعلن أمام فهود الشمال والذي حدد له ملعب الدامر وحُوّل إلى ملعب استاد شندي وبعد 24 ساعة فقط وقبل أن يجف المداد الذي أصدر به هذا القرار تم تحويل هذا اللقاء إلى بورتسودان من جديد في ترصد واضح للأحمر وللنادي الكبير.
{ وتمكن المريخ من تجاوز هذه المحطة وهذه المرارات وقبل أن تكتمل فرحة الأنصار بهذا الإنتصار جاءت قرارات لجنة الطوارئ من جديد لتواصل استهدافها للنادي الكبير ومنسوبيه وتعاقب المعتدى عليه والمظلوم وتنصر الظالم وتتجاوز عن الكثير من الأحداث وشريط اللقاء موجود مع الناقل الرسمي والأخ محمد جعفر سكرتير اتحاد بورتسودان ومراقب اللقاء موجود «شاهد شاف كل حاجة»..
{ حقيقة بعيدًا عن الانتماءات ونحن في هذا الشهر الكريم ونكتب ما تمليه عليه أمانة القلم تفاجأت كثيرًا بهذه القرارات والتي جاءت مستفزة لهذا الكيان الكبير لأبعد الحدود لأنني أيضاً كنت شاهدًا شاف كل حاجة باستاد بورتسودان ولا أعلم ماهي الحيثيات التي استندت عليها هذه اللجنة في اصدار هذه القرارات الظالمة لهذا الكيان؟!
{ عموماً لن نستبق الأحداث وسننتظر المعجزة من المسئولين في مجلس المريخ في زمن ندرت وقلت فيه المعجزات في اتخاذ قرار قوي وصارم يضع حد لهذه الفوضى وهذا الاستهداف لهذا النادي الكبير.
{ وفي النهاية تبقى الكلمة مثل هذه القرارات التي استمرأها المسئولين باتحاد الكرة ولجانه التابعة وليس المساعدة يحتاج إلى ثورة من المدرجات الحمراء من أجل الحفاظ على مكانة وهيبة هذا النادي الكبير.

شعاع أخير
{ المريخ يعود من جديد للتحضيرات من أجل الاحتفاظ بلقب «المشاغب راجي والبرق هنو»!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ويلي حزين للغياب ومندهش من العقوبة المالية

أبدى الالماني ويلي كونهارد مدرب اللياقة بالمريخ دهشته وحزنه الشديد على قرار لجنة الحالات الطارئة الذي قضى بفرض عقوبة الإيقاف عليه لخمس مباريات في بطولةالدوري الممتاز ذاكراً أن العقوبة التي أوقعتها اللجنة عليه غير عادلة مبيناً أنه لم يفعل شيئاً يستحق عليه الإيقاف لهذه الفترة الطويلة واعتبر ويلي أن غيابه خمس مباريات في بطولة الممتاز سيكون خسارة كبيرة له على المستوى الشخصي مضيفاً أن تعويض غيابه لن يكون مشكلة بالنسبة للجهاز الفني ولكنه سيكون في قمة الحزن وهو يجبر على متابعة المباراة من المدرجات ، واندهش ويلي للقيمة المالية الكبيرة التي فرضتها عليه اللجنة مبيناً أن الغرامة غير مبررة على الإطلاق خاصة وأن اللجنة أصدرت بحقه عقوبة إيقاف كانت كافية رغم عدم وجود أدلة وبينات تدينه اخبار الصحف الرياضية واعتبر الالماني الغرامة عقوبة قاسية عليه والنادي مؤكداً أن ما فعله لا يرقى لهذه الدرجة وأبدى ويلي استغرابه من فرض عقوبة الإيقاف لمباراتين فقط على مجدي ام بدة لاعب الأمل ذاكراً أنه اعتدى على أديكو داخل الملعب بدون كرة وهو تصرف كان يجب أن يقابل بأقسى عقوبة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
الشركة المنفذة تنتظر مجلس الإدارة للافتتاح الرسمي والوالي يوجه


أكملت شركة نيو شوب المشرفة على العمل في ملعب مهدي الفكي للخماسيات إنجاز الملعب كاملاً بعد تركيب النجيل الصناعي والفراغ من كل مراحل العمل وقام المهندس المسئول بإخطار المكتب التنفيذي كتابة باكتمال العمل وجاهزية الملعب لاستقبال التدريبات ، من جانبه عاين الرئيس جمال الوالي الملعب بعد اكتمال العمل ووجه بتنظيف المنطقة المحيطة بالملعب وأبدى بعض الملاحظات التي ينتظر أن يتم تنفيذها خلال اليومين المقبلين ليكون الملعب جاهزاً للافتتاح الرسمي من قبل مجلس الإدارة في احتفال يشرفه مسئولو النادي والشركة المنفذة إضافة الى أسرة الراحل مهدي الفكي الذي تقرر أن يحمل الملعب اسمه تقديراً لإسهامات رئيس الرؤساء في مسيرة الزعيم.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أخبار مريخية سريعة
#############
المريخ يعتذر عن دعوة اتحاد جدة
_________________________
اعتذر المريخ رسمياً عن عدم تمكنه من تلبية الدعوة المقدمة من نادي الاتحاد جدة لزيارة السعودية وأداء تجربة ودية إعدادية في مواجهة العميد أحد أيام 15-16 او 17 رمضان، وعزا المسئولون في النادي الاعتذار إلى ارتباطات الفريق بمباريات بطولة كأس السودان وأهمية تركيز الفريق على الالتزامات الرسمية التي تنتظره في المشاركات ال...محلية إضافة إلى غياب المدير الفني حسام البدري الذي يتوقع أن يعود في التاسع عشر من الشهر الجاري.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جبرة يعد سفاري والدافي لمريخ حلفا

من المتوقع أن يعمل المدرب العام للمريخ فاروق من خلال تدريبات المريخ التي ستبدأ مساء اليوم على إعداد نجمي الفريق سفاري وكريم الدافي بصورة خاصة وذلك قبلالدفع بهما في مباراة الفريق أمام مريخ حلفا في كأس السودان, خاصة وأن النجمين عائدان من فترة تأهيلية عقب الإصابة التي حرمتهما من مواصلة نشاطهما مع الفريق في الفترة السابقة.

الجدير بالذكر أن سفاري كان ضمن قائمة الفريق في المباراة السابقة أمام الأمل بينما كانت آخر مشاركات الدافي مع الأحمر في بطولة سيكافا بتنزانيا.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيشهد مران المريخ اليوم عودة محترف المريخ المغربي عبد الكريم الدافي إلى ملامسة الكرة بعد تماثله للشفاء وذلك في اطار عودته التدريجية للملاعب بعد اصابته الأخيرة وذلك لقيادة الفريق في كأس السودان.


*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

استنكار مريخي بقرارات لجنة الحالات الطارئة

استنكرت القيادات والقاعدة المريخية العريضة قرارات لجنة الحالات الطارئة لإتحاد الكرة السوداني أمس الأول والتي أصدرت عقوبات بحق عدد من منسوبي الفريق وسيقوم مجلس المريخ بمناهضة هذه القرارات وعقد اجتماع خلال الساعات القادمة.



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
:1 (49):
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

اديكو يستغرب قرارات لجنة الحالات الطارئة

أعرب مهاجم المريخ العاجي اديكو عن استغرابه لقرارات لجنة الحالات الطارئة باتحاد الكرة والتي أوقفت مدرب الأحمال الألماني ويلي هارد ومسئول العلاج الطبيعي محمد النعيم مؤكدًا بأن الثنائي لن يتعرض لأيٍّ من منسوبي الأمل بل ودافع محمد النعيم عن مدرب الأحمال الألماني مبدياً استغرابه لهذه القرارات.



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تقول شنو ي إدكو eisawi
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

البدري يتابع من كندا

حرص المدير الفني لنادي المريخ الكابتن حسام البدري على مهاتفة مساعده فاروق جبرة للإشراف على إعداد الفريق الذي سينطلق مساء اليوم استعدادًا لكأس السودان حيث أجرى البدري اتصالاً هاتفياً من كندا للوقوف على استعدادات الفريق



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أيوا كدة وريهم الجدية وخليك كدة دااااايما
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

مغربي المريخ عبد الكريم الدافي يلامس الكرة اليوم


سيشهد مران المريخ اليوم عودة محترف المريخ المغربي عبد الكريم الدافي إلى ملامسة الكرة بعد تماثله للشفاء وذلك في اطار عودته التدريجية للملاعب بعد اصابته الأخيرة وذلك لقيادة الفريق في كأس السودان.



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ااااي دا الشغل دا الشغل
بالتوفيق ي الدافي
:1 (49):
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

موقع مصري : ثلاثة سيناريوهات تدفع الحضرى للاعتزال 


 


تحدث تقرير لموقع المحلل المصري المعروف خالد بيومي عن السيناريوهات القادمه لمستقبل الحارس عصام الحضري حارس مرمي فريق المريخ حيث كتب محرر الموقع : أصبح عصام الحضرى حارس المريخ مهددا بالاعتزال اجباريا بعد أن رفض فريق مصر المقاصة استكمال مفاوضاته معه بسبب المقابل المادى الباهظ الذى طلبه ناديه المريخ السودانى .
ولم يعد أمام الحضرى إلا ثلاثة سيناريوهات كلها صعب الأول هو الانتقال لأى ناد آخر بخلاف المقاصة داخل مصر ومن المنطقى ألا يجد هذا النادى الذى يدفع فيه مليون وربع المليون ددولار ثمنا له خاصة بعد أن أغلقت الأندية باب التفاوض معه علاوة على أن أندية البترول لن تغامر بالتعاقد معه بعد الثورة بالاضافه الي أن نادى إنبى يضم معظم حراس مصر فى المراحل السنية المختلفة مثل أبوجبل وعلى لطفى.

أما السيناريو الثانى فهو البحث عن عرض آخر خارج مصر وهو السيناريو الذى قد تراه الأندية صعبا فى ظل رفض الحضرى الاستمرار فى كل ناد يذهب إليه وإلا فإنه سيقرر البقاء فى المريخ حتى نهاية عقده وهو ما لن يقبل به الحارس والسيناريو الأخير هو التفكير فى الاعتزال لأن الباب الوحيد فى مصر لعودته والذى يتمناه هو الأهلي أغلق صفحته تماما.

بقى أن يفاجئ الحضرى الجميع كما عودنا بأن ينتقل إلى ناد آخر يكون مفاجأة وبالتالى يتألق من خلاله خاصة أنه أحد أفضل اللاعبين فى تاريخ مصر والذى يؤدى تدريباته بمنتهى الجدية.



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بعد السنة دي ، وبعد ما يدفعو المعلوم 
فوت قشة م تعتر ليك eisawi
ولكن ان تمشي بدون م يدفعو .. دي مافي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

كيماوي المريخ يضرب بالتقيل بعد معركة بورتسودان ..انتصرنا على الأمل وحلفائه 


 

انتصارات الأحمر لن تتوقف وقرارات لجنة الحالات الطارئة لن تمر مرور الكرام ..
من جديد تواصلت ردود الأفعال الحمراء حول لقاء الفريق الذي كسبه أمام الأمل العطبراوي باستاد بورتسودان في الجولة المنصرمة من بطولة الممتاز والذي شهد أحداث عديدة وعنيفة سبقت اللقاء بالتحويلات المتكررة لمسرح اللقاء وصاحبه العديد من الأحداث باستاد بورتسودان من اعتداءات واشتباكات اختتمت مساء أمس بقرارات لجنة الحالات الطارئة التي أوقفت عدد من مسئولي المريخ بالإطار الفني بجانب فرض غرامات مالية عليهم حيث تواصلت ردود الأفعال الساخنة حول تداعيات هذا اللقاء .. (قوون) التقت بكيماوي المريخ ونائب أمين خزينته والذي رافق بعثة الفريق إلى استاد بورتسودان وكان شاهد عيان على هذه الأحداث حيث تحدث الكيماوي من جديد بلغة الرصاص ووضع العديد من النقاط فوق الحروف عبر هذه المساحة.


انتصرنا على الأمل وحلفائه

من جديد قدم الكيماوي التهنئة لأنصار المريخ لإحكام الفريق قبضته على صدارة الممتاز بعد تغلبهم على الأمل العطبراوي في مباراة الأحداث باستاد بورتسودان والتي أراد لها البعض أن تتحول إلى معركة حربية واستفزاز وإذلال المريخ من واقع الأحداث التي سبقت اللقاء والتي حاولت استفزاز المريخ بكم هائل من التصريحات الإستفزازية من بعض المحسوبين على الأمل العطبراوي والحركة الرياضية ومن واقع التنقل المتكرر وتحديد ملعب اللقاء الذي جال بين كل مدن السودان حتى استقر به المقام بمدينة بورتسودان وأكد الكيماوي بأنهم في المريخ ظلوا يتابعون كل هذه التحركات والتحريضات من البعض من أجل أن يقودوا المريخ لمعركةٍ وإذلاله، ولكن ردنا كان على هؤلاء حاسماً داخل الملعب حيث أكد الكيماوي بأن فريقه حقق انتصاراً مستحقاً على الأمل بثلاثة أهداف على مرأى ومسمع الجميع تابعها الجميع داخل الإستاد وعبر الأثير وفضائية (قوون) حيث أكد الكيماوي أننا قد حققنا الإنتصار ليس على الأمل فحسب بل وعلى الذين وقفوا خلفه وبجانبه وعلى حلفائه الجدد.



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
قلت لي شنو .. معركة حربية eisawi
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					




أديكو: من توقعوا فشلي مع المريخ معذورون.. هؤلاء اعتمدوا على فترتي مع الزمالك

لو نقبوا في سيرتي الذاتية لتوصلوا الى تصدري قائمة هدافي الدوري الليبي عندما كنت في صفوف الأخضر
الزمالك استقدمني بعد تقديم مستويات جيدة مع وفاق سطيف.. والتقييم السلبي لا يؤثر علي ولست غاضباً من من شككوا في مقدراتي
لن أحكم على مشواري مع المريخ وأترك القرار للمشجعين والنقاد.. والفرقة الحمراء مؤهلة للتتويج بالممتاز
مدافع الأمل وجه لي لكمة من دون سبب.. لا أعرف لماذا اختارني.. ربما لأنني من أحرز الهدف الحاسم
سكواها حذرني قبل الفهود وقال لي: ضع في اعتبارك سنواجه فريقاً شرساً وقوياً يلعب كرة جميلة
الحضري صديق عزيز علاقتي معه قوية.. أعرفه قبل الانضمام الى القلعة الحمراء وحارس الفراعنة شجعني ودعمني 
الطاهر حماد وصالح الأمين وشلبي أفضل لاعبي الفهود.. نحتاج الى التركيز في الفترة المقبلة علينا ألا نفقد النقاط بسبب أخطاء بسيطة
رأى العاجي أديكو أن من توقعوا فشله مع المريخ معذورون مبيناً أن هؤلاء اعتمدوا على فترته مع الزمالك وعلى اللحظات التي لم يحالفه فيها الحظ لكنه أفاد أن هؤلاء إذا نقبوا في سيرته الذاتية لتوصلوا الى أنه كان هداف الدوري الليبي وأن الزمالك استقدمه بعد تألقه مع وفاق سطيف وأفاد أنه لا يريد تقييم مشواره مع المريخ ويترك الأمر للنقاد والجمهور وأثنى على الأداء أمام الأمل والانتصار واعتبر أديكو أن الأحمر مؤهل للتتويج باللقب لكنه شدد على أهمية التركيز حتى لا يفقد المريخ النقاط بسبب أخطاء بسيطة.




 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أنا ذاتي إتأثرت بي كلامهم 
.. معليش eisawi
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

 

الوالي يحذر من التراخي في الأمتار الأخيرة ويدعو إلى الإستفادة من أخطاء الماضي


أدلى جمال الوالي رئيس المريخ بتصريحات للصدى حذر فيها من التراخي، واعتبر رئيس المريخ أن الانتصار على الأمل لا يعني التتويج بالدوري الممتاز، وأشار الى أن المريخ تبقت له ثماني مباريات كلها صعبة وتتطلب مجهوداً كبيراً وتركيزاً من اللاعبين والجهاز الفني والتفافاً من الجمهور ونبه الى أن الأحمر كسب مباراة وحصل على ثلاث نقاط بالفوز على الأمل عطبرة ولم يحصل على بطولة مشدداً على أن الحديث عن اللقب سابق لأوانه وذكر رئيس المريخ أن الأحمر دفع في مواسم سابقة ثمن التراخي والتفريط في الأمتار الأخيرة ودعا الى الاستفادة من التجارب السابقة وأكد الوالي أنهم سيعملون ألف حساب لكل المباريات المقبلة وسيتعاملون مع أي مواجهة وكأنها نهائي لافتاً الى أن المجلس لن يدخر وسعاً في تحضير الفرقة الحمراء بالصورة المثالية وأكد أنهم راضون عن الأداء ويتطلعون الى الأفضل.



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالتوفيق ي رب
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					



متوكل أحمد علي: هل اشترى المريخ المعز محجوب وأتير توماس

اعتبر متوكل أحمد علي أن هناك عبارات سوقية ودخيلة وجدت طريقها الى الوسط الرياضي وقال: هناك من يروجون الى التواطؤ والفساد وأضاف: عندما ينتصر المريخ البعض يقول إنه اشترى لاعبي الفريق المنافس يلمحون ويلمزون ويهمزون، يتحدثون بالباطل ويتهمون الناس بالإفك وأتساءل: هل يحتاج فريق يقوده الحضري وباسكال وسكواها وأديكو ووارغو والعجب وقلق الى أساليب رخيصة للفوز هل هناك فريق في الساحة أفضل من المريخ وهل اشترى المريخ المعز محجوب وأتير توماس مثلاً عندما انتصر على الهلال هل يعتقد هؤلاء أنهم يسيئون الى المريخ بهذه الأشياء ألا يعلمون أن ما يكتبونه تقرأه كل الدول العربية والإفريقية هل يريدون تلطيخ سمعة الكرة السودانية وربطها بالفساد والتواطؤ ما موقف فرقنا في المنافسات الخارجية في ظل الترويج للفساد والتواطؤ جهاراً نهاراً في دورينا وأشار متوكل أحمد علي الى أن الدوري الممتاز نظيف ونزيه رغم أنف من يحاولون الترويج لأشياء غير موجودة وعلق نائب سكرتير نادي المريخ على قرارات لجنة الحالات الطارئة الأخيرة وقال: أعتقد أن اللجنة لم تشاهد المباراة ولم تشاهد الشريط وبنت قراراتها على السماع وإلا لما أصدرت عقوبة مخففة على مجدي أمبدة الذي كان سبباً في إشعال الفتيل، وأضاف: نقول للجنة الحالات الطارئة (الغالب ما بضارب).. 



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هم أصلا م عندهم شغلة غير المريخ ي متوكل eisawi
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

 

الحضري: لم أذهب الى القصر الرئاسي في مصر الا عند تكريم المنتخب

أوضح عصام الحضري حارس مرمى المريخ والمنتخب المصري أنه لم يذهب الى القصر الرئاسي في مصر الا عندما تم تكريم المنتخب ونفى ما تردد عن أنه لعب الكرة مع حفيد حسني مبارك الرئيس المصري السابق في حديقة قصر الرئاسة وقال الحضري في حوار اجرته معه قناة الحياة انه لا يفكر في ترشيح نفسه الى رئاسة النادي الأهلي أو عضوية مجلس الادارة في المستقبل وأفاد أنه سيلجأ بعد اعتزاله الى تحليل المباريات وتدريب حراس المرمى ووصف الحضري جوزيه بأنه أفضل مدرب في تاريخ النادي الأهلي لافتا الى أنه حقق انجازات كثيرة فيما أبان أن أحمد سليمان وأحمد ناجي أكثر مدربي حراس المرمى تأثيراً على مستواه وأكد أن علاقته بحسام وابراهيم حسن كانت جيدة لكنه أفاد أن هناك عضوا في الجهاز الفني للزمالك سعى الى التشويش على علاقته بالتوأم.



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ولنفترض انك لعبت معاهو.. فيها حاجة يعني eisawi
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

باسكال يصل اليوم


أكد اللواء مدني الحارث مدير الكرة بالمريخ أن باسكال المدافع العاجي الحاصل على الجنسية السودانية سيصل الخرطوم اليوم وأفاد أن سكواها أكد وصوله الرابع عشر من الشهر الجاري، فيما يصل وارغو يوم الثالث عشر وقال: أديكو وكلتشي والدافي موجودون وأضاف: الفريق سيعود الى التدريبات اليوم وسيشرف فاروق جبرة على التحضيرات وبالنسبة لمباراة مريخ حلفا في كأس السودان الفريق سيكون جاهزاً للقاء وهناك محاولات تقوم بها الأمانة العام لأداء المباراتين بالخرطوم.




 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله وصل حسي بالسلامة 
إحتمال تكون جولة واحدة بس كمان















إذا انتهت عشرة مثلا eisawi
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

القطن يوقف هدافه قبل لقاء الهلال


أوقف القطن الكاميروني لاعبه هيرليري مومي وذكرت صحيفة اركسبيرسيون الكاميرونية أن النادي أرسل خطاباً لاتحاد الكرة أشار فيه الى ايقاف اللاعب وقال النادي ان مومي طلباً اذنا لمدة اسبوع لزيارة اسرته في افريقيا الوسطى لكنه تخلف عن التدريبات بعد ذلك واكد دينيس لافان مدرب القطن الكاميروني أن لجنة الانضباط الخاصة بالنادي اتخذت قرار الايقاف بعد أن تأكدت من ان اللاعب غاب فعلاً عن التدريبات من دون عذر وقال المدرب الفرنسي ان أسباب العقوبة تعود الى اليوم الذي أعقب مباراة الفريق أمام الرجاء ولفت الى أن اللاعب غاب من دون أن يبدي أسباباً ونبه الى أن نادي اوكسير الفرنسي يرغب في ضم مومي منذ الموسم الماضي وأرسل مندوبين للنادي وأضاف لافان: الأولوية بالنسبة للقطن حالياً تتمثل في مباريات دوري الأبطال وكانت مصادر أبلغت النادي أن اللاعب بحث عن تأشيرة لفرنسا. .. ويقترب من خامس لقب في الكأس 


تأهل فريق القطن الكاميروني الى المباراة النهائية في بطولة كأس الكاميرون بعد فوزه في مباراة اياب شبه النهائي على مستضيفه فاب ياوندي بنتيجة 2/1 يوم الأحد على ملعب ياوندي وسيلعب القطن أمام فريق يوني سبورت يافانغ ولم يتم تحديد موعد المباراة النهائية واستنادا على مواجهتي الفريقين هذا الموسم ترجح كفة القطن حيث تعادل خارج أرضه في النصف الأول من الموسم وفاز في مباراة النصف الثاني في قاروا.




 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بختنا والله eisawi
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الشركة المنفذة تنتظر مجلس الإدارة للافتتاح الرسمي والوالي يوجه 

أكملت شركة نيو شوب المشرفة على العمل في ملعب مهدي الفكي للخماسيات إنجاز الملعب كاملاً بعد تركيب النجيل الصناعي والفراغ من كل مراحل العمل وقام المهندس المسئول بإخطار المكتب التنفيذي كتابة باكتمال العمل وجاهزية الملعب لاستقبال التدريبات ، من جانبه عاين الرئيس جمال الوالي الملعب بعد اكتمال العمل ووجه بتنظيف المنطقة المحيطة بالملعب وأبدى بعض الملاحظات التي ينتظر أن يتم تنفيذها خلال اليومين المقبلين ليكون الملعب جاهزاً للافتتاح الرسمي من قبل مجلس الإدارة في احتفال يشرفه مسئولو النادي والشركة المنفذة إضافة الى أسرة الراحل مهدي الفكي الذي تقرر أن يحمل الملعب اسمه تقديراً لإسهامات رئيس الرؤساء في مسيرة الزعيم. 





 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما شاء الله تبارك الله :stars-crown::Just_Cuz_13:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

أخبار مريخية سريعة
#############
المريخ يعتذر عن دعوة اتحاد جدة
_________________________
اعتذر المريخ رسمياً عن عدم تمكنه من تلبية الدعوة المقدمة من نادي الاتحاد جدة لزيارة السعودية وأداء تجربة ودية إعدادية في مواجهة العميد أحد أيام 15-16 او 17 رمضان، وعزا المسئولون في النادي الاعتذار إلى ارتباطات الفريق بمباريات بطولة كأس السودان وأهمية تركيز الفريق على الالتزامات الرسمية التي تنتظره في المشاركات ال...محلية إضافة إلى غياب المدير الفني حسام البدري الذي يتوقع أن يعود في التاسع عشر من الشهر الجاري. 




 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
قرار سليم ولكنه جاء متأخرا
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

جبرة يعد سفاري والدافي لمريخ حلفا

من المتوقع أن يعمل المدرب العام للمريخ فاروق من خلال تدريبات المريخ التي ستبدأ مساء اليوم على إعداد نجمي الفريق سفاري وكريم الدافي بصورة خاصة وذلك قبل الدفع بهما في مباراة الفريق أمام مريخ حلفا في كأس السودان, خاصة وأن النجمين عائدان من فترة تأهيلية عقب الإصابة التي حرمتهما من مواصلة نشاطهما مع الفريق في الفترة السابقة.

الجدير بالذكر أن سفاري كان ضمن قائمة الفريق في المباراة السابقة أمام الأمل بينما كانت آخر مشاركات الدافي مع الأحمر في بطولة سيكافا بتنزانيا.





 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالتوفيق ي سفاري وي الدافي
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*العاجى باسكال يصل ويتدرب مع الفرقة
*

----------

